# An Item a day



## Corvidae (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey all, 
I just wanted to start a thread that will allow for DM's to post magical items that are a little unique, maybe not with new abilities, but definately with new descriptions. This would allow for DM's to give a description of a magic item that would truly be unique. 

Here are some examples. 

-Dark Hunter- Dark Hunter is a +1 rapier with Nellio (a black form of silver) etching on the blade. The etching is so intricate in fact, that it seems to move of its own accord. This can be discomforting, but has little in game changes. 

The pommel of dark hunter is a pure onyx, almost the size of a gofl ball. Once per month, with a touch attack, dark hunter can deliver an effect equal to a ray of enfeeblement. In order to do this, the wielder must grip the onyx with the off-hand and say "weaken the darkness". 

Dark hunter was used by a swashbuckler who was convinced that he was a paladin. The swashbucklers name was Deria Shadowstrike. Unfortunately, even though Deria attempted to do all that he could for the people under him, he had a horrible gambling problem, and eventually even lost his blade. Deria died poor and in the street. 



-Shades- This +2 whip is crafted from the very stuff of darkness itself, it seems to twist and turn by itself, and it is almost as though it is crafted from a pure void. Shades is hard to handle, it requires a DC 15 fortitude save in order to not lose 1 point of temporary strength damage. When making an attack with shades, the victim must succeed at a DC 13 fortitude save or take 1 point of temporary strength damage. Shades can be used in this fashion 3 times per day.


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 7, 2005)

The lily staff- This Staff is about five feet tall and topped with a grogeous sculpture of what looks like an easter lily with a silver ball on top.  The wooden part of the staff is ivory white and there is a small silver cap near the ground.  

What makes the staff unique are its affects, for to some it is cursed, but to some it is simply the price you must pay to do good.  

Once per day the lily staff can create a mass spell effect similar to the spell emotion (hope).  This is its primary effect and affects all within 30ft. of the weilder, however, when this is done, the weilder is affected as though the target of emotion (despair).  Many see this as taking others feelings of despair upon yourself rather than as a "curse".

Once per week the lily staff can create a mass spell similar to calm emotions and break enchantment combined afffecting all within 30ft. of the wielder. The wielder takes 1d6 points of termporary charisma damage as they become sullen and prone to anger.  Once again, many see this as taking the pains of others onto yourself.  

The lily staff is a cursed object, but can be gotten rid of at any time, making it unique.  It would be a wonderful item in the hands of a self sacraficing altruist, but unfortunately, those are quite rare.


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey all, I was just wondering if I could get a response on what you would like to see, and how you like the items so far.  Let me know if I should continue.
Thanks
John


----------



## Corlon (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't have any custom items, but neat work.

Isn't the rapier's ability once per month of a first level spell make it pretty much just +1 rapier?


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 9, 2005)

pretty much, but it does give that little option
you could change it to once a week or once a day, it isnt overly powerful, but that is what it is meant to be, a low level but unique weapon.


----------



## Muaythaidaddy (Apr 9, 2005)

Trollbane Quiver - While most of these items are exceedingly old, they are all also very rare and difficult to manufacture.  Each quiver appears as a quiver of the normal sort, capable of holding up to twenty arrows at a time.  However, if a normal or masterwork arrows are left in the quiver overnight - or any length of time equaling twelve or more hours - each arrow is the treated as if it were enhanced with a flame arrow spell when it is shot from a bow.  If an arrow is drawn from the quiver and not fired from a bow before a single round has elapsed, the enhancement on that particular arrow fades, though it remains otherwise usable.

Pheledor’s Phase Belt - This broad, red silk sash was devised by Pheledor “the Phase Mage” of ancient Abbathia, as is noted in his memoirs.  It allows the wearer to carry up to five hundred additional pounds when using a teleport related spell that has a weight limit.  Furthermore, the wearer is unaffected by the restrictions of a dimensional anchor spell and is able to make free use of such spells as teleport, dimension door, phase door and similar magics while within the confines of such a spell.


----------



## Snowy (Apr 9, 2005)

The Sword of Balance.

A well made but plain sword, unadorned with gems or ornamentation. The blade alters to become any martial bladed weapon to suit the weilder when picked up by them (DMs choice whichever weapon they commanly use). Has a +1 enchantment bonus and doesn't detect as magical. Once per day strikes as Smite Evil or Law or Good or Chaos when used against a creature that is an extreme of its alignment ( for instance against devils demons or angels ).

Lizardmens Firewater.

Small vials of foul tasting greenish brew, when drank does 1 point of acid damage to the drinker. Grants a +2 alchemical bonus to strength and a -2 penalty to intelligence and wisdom effects last for 10 minutes ( a fortitude save DC 12 negates, must be failed to gain the strength). Up to 3 potions can be drank at one time giving a total of +6 to strength and -6 to intelligence and wisdom, more potions cause the damage and give the penalties to a minimum of 1 intelligence and wisdom, but provide no further strength increase.
Created and given to the warrior lizards by their shaman leaders, who then drive them inot a frenzy and send them against invaders of their swamps.

Ring of swapping (named by my players I think)

3 times per day allows the wearer to think about an ally, who must be willing and within 60 feet and to swap position with them. Activation is a move equivalent action. (This has been a very fun item the hexblade called upon it after hitting the large black dragon for 10 or 12 points of damage, the next thing the dragon knew there was a huge half orc rogue barbarian standing right in front of his face in a flanking position who then with good style raged and powerattacked for lots of damage. pity i screwed up the dragons damage reduction in the rest of the combat, but still a great fight)

um sorry about the digression

Ring and collar of animal transport.
The ring appears as a silvery band with a single empty setting for a gemstone, the collar a similar band with a gemstone set into it.

When the collar is placed on an animal companion and the ring on the owner (hmmmm must be a better term than that) once per day as a standard action the animal can be called into the ring (it vanishes into the gemstone which then shrinks and sets itself into the ring) the animal will suffer no damage in the ring but all effects that time matters to (spell durations etc) continue as normal.


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 9, 2005)

The ram stone-
This inconspicuous stone has a complex series of lines carved upon its surface.  The ramstone is gray, and typically worn on a leather band around the neck.  The stone can be used twice per day, and only on one attack per use. 
The ram stone can add 1d8 points of subdual damage as a glowing ram appears around the attacking item, whether a sword, or an arrow, or whatever.  The recipient of the attack feels a huge concussion of energy when the attack happens and thus the subdual damage.  
This amulet is extremely useful to good aligned characters who would wish to remove enemies from combat without killing them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

Mask of the Beast
The front of the mask depicts the face of any animal thought up by the GM. On the inside of the mask is a command word. When the command word is spoken the wearer of the mask transforms into the animal depicted on the front of the mask. 

These masks created over a millenium ago by a circle of druids that had a preferred form of wild shape. The masks enabled them to assume their favored animal more often. The ritual of their creation has benn lost in the vaults of time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 9, 2005)

Amulet of Life Shielding
This gilded amulet protects it wearer from death. Once per day if the wearer would be reduced to zero or less hit point, the amulet pulses with a white glow and lets the wearer ignore the attack that dealt the damage.


----------



## domino (Apr 9, 2005)

Why is the DC for the weilder of Shades lower than that of the victim?  In a case like that, it seems more practical to have the attacker give the "victim" the whip, and then antagonize him to attack the PC with it.


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 10, 2005)

*Pitcher of Cool Aid*

This ceramic Pitcher is shaped like a large head with a stylized smile. Any water placed within is cooled to a pleasing temperature and given a sweet taste. Furthermore the pitcher will only serve non poisonous liquid. If the water is poisonned the pitcher will grimace and crack destroying the pitcher.

S


----------



## domino (Apr 10, 2005)

"Also, the pitcher can be used as a ram, doing 5d6+5 of damage to any physical wall, ignoring hardness."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cool items, guys!  Keep 'em comin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Book of Bones & Flesh
Bound in human flesh and bearing a clasp made out of bone, this skeletal spellbook is waterproof, fireproof, is lockable and can contain forty-five spells of any level. In addition, once per day its owner can use the book to cast cast _Animate Dead_. The book can also be used to cast _Control Undead_ once per day, but each use permanently drains 1 hit point from the wielder. The book must be held to use its powers.

The user of the book must engrave the spells she wants in the book on its pages of bone.

Strong Necromancy; Cl 13th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Animate Dead_, _Command Undead_; Price 21,300; Weight 6 pounds.

_This item was inspired by Book of Blood magic item presented in Complete Arcane._


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Candle of Peaceful Sleep
The person that lights this candle and sleeps in comfortable surroundings (like at an inn or their home, not a campsite or in a dungeon) will achieve a state of deep slumber and can not be roused. The character wakes up after the candle has completelty melted and has been extinguished. People that have sleeping disorders or are afraid of bad dreams usually use this candle, as it offers them peaceful sleep and will not allow them to have bad dreams.

A Candle of Peaceful Sleep has an inch of height for each hour the individual wishes to sleep. Candles are usually no taller than eight inches.

The crafter of the candle must have one droplet of blood for every inch tall that it is from the individual that wishes to have a night of peaceful sleep. The blood must be mixed with the wax that is used to make the candle.

Use of this candle makes its user immune to the _nightmare_ spell for the duration that they are asleep.

Mild Enchantment, Moderate Necromancy, CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item; _sleep_, _waves of fatigue_, Price 12,000gp.

_This item was inspired by the Candle of Nightmares magic item that appears in the Ravenloft DM's Guide. The candle of Peaceful Sleep was though up by me to be protection against the Candle of Nightmares._


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 11, 2005)

Dagger of missles-
This rather plain dagger had a beautiful blade with etchings of hawks hunting engraved upon it.  There are two white gems, one on each side, just below the blade.  Twice per day, by pressing one of the gems, the wielder can invoke a first level magic missle spell.  The missles appear as hawks or falcons streaking toward their target but are otherwise identical to the normal spell.


----------



## vsper (Apr 11, 2005)

*Faire Bombs*

Faire Bombs
This invention was created by a druid named Jalis who was plagued by a group of kobold sorcerers who knew invisibility. He created faire bombs to counter there ability to sneak around invisible. The bomb is made of some holly berries wrapped in oak leaves, glued together by egg whites. When the bomb strikes a hard surface all creatures and items within 5' glow as per faire fire.

Caster level: 1st
Prerequisites: craft wondrous items, faire fire
cost: 50gp (25gp to make, 2xp)


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 13, 2005)

*Lab Bottle*

A must for the wizard on the go!  This fully functional labratory contains a workspace that is 8x15  inches on the outside feet, inside.  When created the Lab contains sufficeint materials an apperatus to craft items.  There is only room for one person.  The pure force used to create the bottle means that it is practically indistructable, as long as the stopper is in place. The labratory removes the need for food, and reduces sleep to 2 hours per day.  When you come out you are as hungry and thirsty as you were before going in.  The bottle allows crafters to fully concentrate and reduces the amount of crafting time needed by 25% (with no effect on costs.) 

When the command word is spoken the wizard shrinks to 1/12 his size and is sucked into the bottle, with a second word returning him to normal. It is nearly impossible to see outside the bottle as  vison is limited to 3 feet in good light.  The owner may only transport 50 lbs of material with him into the bottle.  With all of it being pushed out again when he leaves.  The material added to the bottle during creation remains.

Costs (Mostly arbitrary) 3K( magical Labratory) + 2.5k Sustenance + constant shrink item 3x5x2000 =35,000 gp 
cost to create 17500gp + 1400 xp


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 13, 2005)

The sample taker

This chunk of what appears to be clear crystal can be pulled apart if the proper command words are spoken.  It can then be placed around a small item (no larger than 3 inches by 2 inches) and the same command word will reform it.  It creates basically a stasis capsule around the item, making it immune to the ravages of time, and nearly indestructable.  Perfect for the wizard who needs rare or fragile spell components.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

Amulet of Preservation
This copper medallion preserves the body of a dead creature or an undead creature so that it does not decay or wither. If a creature is slain while wearing this medallion, its corpse does not age and can be resurrected decades or centuries after the creatures life force has been snuffed out. This medallion is very popular with liches and vampires, as those that wear it do not appear to have wrinkled skin or the foul odor that is recognized as the scent of death.

Mild Necromancy; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _Gentle Repose_, Price 15,000gp, Weight 1 pound


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Thursdays' Magical Item*

Feline Paws
This is a set of gloves and boots. When worn the wearer gains a +4 bonus to their Dexterity, a +10 bonus on Jump checks and has the ability to fall up to 60 feet without taking any damage from the fall. If the wearer falls more that 60 feet, they may make a Reflex save where the DC is equal to 15 +1/10 feet beyond 60 feet (DC 16 for falling 70 feet). If the character successfully makes the Reflex save, the character only takes no damage from the fall. If the character fails their save, they take only half the damage from the fall. The character must be wearing the entire set (both gloves and both boots) in order to gain all these benefits.

Mild Transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _Cat’s Grace_, _Feather Fall_, _Jump_, Price 72,000gp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 13, 2005)

*Here's One for Friday*

Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Portal
This is a wooden portal that allows its user to step through it and emerge into an extradimensional mansion. The portal can shrink and expand as its user desires. The smallest the portal can get is the size of a deck of playing cards. When the user wishes to have access to the mansion, they must put the portal on the ground and one side of the portal must be up against a wall or wall-like surface (a tree for example). After a command word is spoken the portal will expand to the size of a door capable of allowing its user to enter the mansion. The user can allow other people to enter the mansion but must designate them at the time of speaking the command word for the items use. When the user and the people designated to enter the mansion are inside, the user can then speak the command word again and portal will become invisible to everyone on the outside of the portal. The floor plan of the mansion must be designated at the time of the portals creation and never changes.

Strong Conjuration; CL 13; Craft Wondrous Item, _Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Mansion_, Price 91,000gp


----------



## Wind Master (Apr 13, 2005)

*Ring of Justice*

This ring has a very special quality to it. It adds a +5 armor bonus and a +5 attack bonus. The wearer gains the ability to turn undead once a day. If ring is lost, It will come back to the owner. If sold, it will never return to your invetory. It is a very powerful ring.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 14, 2005)

Staff of Virtue
Obedience in Truth or Silence
This perfectly straight piece of wood is caped with matched bands of iron. Simple but flawless this staff is only obvious to a trained observer or craftsman. The staff was created by the head of an abbey of the strictest order of monks. He never used it, as the loyalty and training of is order did not allow his pupils to disobey him. The Staff now compels each of the effects once commanded by this order, obedience in truth or silence. If the campaign allows this item was never formally enchanted, just achieved its power through sympathic magic. The Order was overrun by demons, and without holy weapons the monks were beaten. Many escaped however, bearing with them the treasures of the monastery. The Abbots staff was nearly useless to most of the monks and the brother that carried it was lost to obscurity. The staff lies waiting in some dangerous warren, or perhaps it has been seized by a Priest of evil and its powers of Law will be bent to evil ends. 

+1/m.w.  staff counts as a lawful weapon, only to overcome DR. 
Greater Command (2 ch) 
Silence 
Zone of Truth 
Base Value 36000
750x5x9/2 =16875+750x2x9x.75=10125+750x2x9x.5 = 6750 +2600 = 36000 rounded

_Notes: This staff was created based on recent discussion of staves, they work best if used at most 1 per battle, and with spells not normally chosen.  All spells must have level dependant effects or a least require a save.  The lawful vs DR is free as it is amazing useless  _


----------



## Corvidae (Apr 15, 2005)

The poor mans helper

This vest appears to be ragged and non-descript.  When donned it makes the wearer appear poor and harmless unless they do something that would break this illusion.  Basically the viewer must make a DC 14 will save or believe the wearer to be harmless and poor and do what they could to help.  If the viewer is evil, they may attempt to swindle the wearer, but if they are good, they would probably at least offer a nights stay or a little food to the wearer.  Goblins love these items, as they can often get a sneak attack off before fleeing.  
If the wearer commits an act of violence, the viewer recieves a +6 bonus to their will save.


----------



## Chaldfont (Apr 15, 2005)

Soyrnn's Silent Ram

(This is a magic item one of the PCs in my campaign made to facilitate dungeon B&E.)

This magical portable ram grants a +12 circumstance bonus to Strength checks used to break down doors and similar objects (in addition to the automatic +2 aid another bonus when used by two people). Three times per day it can cast silence (CL 5), centered on the ram.


----------



## wuyanei (Apr 17, 2005)

Every-flavor Beans, Endless bag of

  This magic item is a small bag with 5d20 jellybeans inside. However, each time a jellybean is removed, the bag automatically conjures another one. Beans that are removed from the bag vanish in one hour, so the beans cannot be stored. If all jellybeans are removed (by turning the bag inside-out), the bag becomes inert until at least 50 jellybeans are placed into the bag.

  Each jellybean is of a random flavor. All flavors in the multiverse, from ambrosia to cowpat, are included in the bag. There is no practical way to know what flavor a bean is without actually tasting it, although sometimes the color of the bean will give you a hint. Whatever the flavor, the jellybeans are harmless (the taste is just a figment), and even the most vicious-tasting jellybean is just a friendly joke. Every-flavored beans do not provide any nourishment, nor do they assuage hunger. You may eat thousands of jellybeans if you want, but one hour later you will be just as empty-stomached as before.


Every-flavor Beans, blessed:

There is a 10% chance that a randomly discovered Bag of Every-flavor Beans is of the blessed variety. Blessed jellybeans act as a goodberry for whomever eats it. The magic of a blessed bag can only create 2d4 blessed jellybeans each day. The blessed jellybeans can be easily distinguished from normal every-flavor jellybeans by the faint, soothing glow about them. Blessed jellybeans always taste like berries, although the type of berry is still chosen at random. Blessed jellybeans remain for 24 hours if removed from the bag; then they vanish, just like normal every-flavor beans. (Basically, the bag can cast Goodberry on the jellybeans it is holding once per day at caster level 1.)

Every-flavor beans, cursed:

There is a 5% chance that a randomly discovered Bag of Every-flavor Beans is of the cursed variety. The magic of a cursed bag of every-flavor beans has become corrupted, and may cause various unfortunate effects on anyone that eats a bean from the bag. The default curse is 1d4 minutes of nausea, plus a –4 strength penalty for 2d6 minutes afterwards. DMs can roll on the cursed item Drawback table, or come up with some other humorous result. Regardless, the curses should not last more than 1d3 days (unless the DM decides that this particular bag of beans was intentionally created to curse people; in that case, all bets are off). Most cursed bags of every-flavor beans do not immediately appear cursed.  Roll d100 whenever somebody eats a bean from the bag. On a fixed percentile (usually 5% ~ 15%), the bean that he eats is cursed.

Faint illusion; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, prestidigitation, goodberry (for blessed bags); Price: 1000 gp (normal), 3500 gp (blessed), 300 gp (cursed).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2005)

Chalice of Healing
When this gold chalice is filled to the top with water or any other liquid, the chalice automatically rids it of all impurities (such as poison). When an individual drinks all of the water in the chalice they are automatically cured of 13 hit points worth of damage.

CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Purify Food and Drink_, Maximized _Cure Light Wounds_, Price 56,000


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Chalice of Life
When this chalice is filled with water or any other liquid, the chalice imbues the liquid with positive energy. When the water is administered to the lips of a dead companion, they are restored to life as if _resurrection_ had been cast upon them.

Strong Conjuration; CL 13th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Resurrection_, Price 282,000gp


----------



## med stud (Apr 22, 2005)

Great thread!

Now with that out of the picture:

The Eternal Flame

The eternal flame is a part of the elemental flame that has taken form as a blade in the prime material plane. The blade is shaped as a white flame that springs from a red hilt. The sword radiates extreme heat when drawn but it's sheat (see below) protects against this heat. The sword recognizes the wielder's allies and doesnt burn them. It is a mystery who made it and for what specific purpose since it grants it's benefits whoever wields the blade. It is currently owned by Richmond the Bounty Hunter.

Brilliant flaming longsword +2 that gives of extreme heat and light to burn and blind the wielder's foes (the sword knows who are foes and allies). Everyone who is not an ally of the wielder within 30 ft takes 1d6 of fire damage per round and gets -2 to all attacks against the wielder of the weapon. When sheated the sword doesnt give off any heat.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok, this is one of my own, and it's just the idea. So you guys would have to come up with all the fun stuff like the name, price, and actual stats of it.

It is a staff made of mixed ebony and ivory. It starts as ebony at one end, and winds down to ivory at the other. 2 times/per day, when a command word is spoken, the staff can either illuminate a room, or cover it's weilder in shadow (which ever the weilder desires).


Yea, that's aboute it. It's just the start, so I'll leave the rest to you guys. Please do post if you finish it, or have anything to add. That and please do tell me wether you think it's any good. It just sounded fun to me. 


Thanx, good times to all of you.


----------



## rvalle (Apr 25, 2005)

From a game a long time back.

Apple of healing

A perfect, ripe red apple. Never spoils or blemishes. It can be cut into 1/4's and administered.

1/4 - Cure light wounds
1/2 - Cure Serious Wounds
3/4 - Heal
Whole - Raise Dead

As long as the whole apple is not giving the missing pieces reform the next day. If the whole apple is used the item is gone.

rv


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 25, 2005)

So, is this kinda thing, new, old, or just worthless? 


HEADBAND OF CONTROLL

This headband is often granted as a gift to others. It is golden, with threads of silver spiraling the edges of it. Once placed on the head of a victum, It cannot be reamoved for 1 week. The headband grants the user (or giver) controll of the victum for 2 hours a day. At the end of that time period, the victum has no memory of the events that have passed. While under the control of the headband, the victum is also granted the stats of the user for the duration of controll. 


Any good, or just more junk?


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 26, 2005)

Anyone home? I haven't heard a word out of any of you. Whats up?


----------



## Chrynoble (Apr 26, 2005)

Please help out and let me know what you think the cost of this item should be (for determining character wealth).

Infernal Mark
This is a small item kept about the person, but need not be displayed to work. The item allows any arcane caster to summon demons or devils when using a summon monster spell. The demon or devil will be of the same power level (cr) as the other creatures on the list, and is still subject to all of the normal spell effects (no additional summoning, ect...). The caster must still know the spell and use the appropriate spell slot to cast the spell.

In addition to the above, when used to summon a demon or devil, the spells duration is doubled.


----------



## IcyCool (Apr 26, 2005)

EvilHalfling said:
			
		

> Lab Bottle




Sweet, I was thinking about remaking this old item, now I don't have to.  Thanks!



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mordenkainen’s Magnificent Portal




Question for you, can you store stuff in the Mansion while no one is in it?  How about if the portal has been shrunk down to the size of a deck of cards and is currently being carried on the wizard?

Maybe this isn't the place to ask, but I'm trying to price some boots for a druid player of mine.  He basically wants to be able to walk through the canopy and limbs of trees.  Any ideas on how to price that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2005)

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Question for you, can you store stuff in the Mansion while no one is in it?  How about if the portal has been shrunk down to the size of a deck of cards and is currently being carried on the wizard?



Sure, I don't see why not. However anything iside the mansion is not accessible to its owner while shrunk and not in use.



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> Maybe this isn't the place to ask, but I'm trying to price some boots for a druid player of mine.  He basically wants to be able to walk through the canopy and limbs of trees.  Any ideas on how to price that?



The Boots of the Winterlands was the base item that inspired the following:

Boots of Woodlands
This footgear bestows the power to be able to stride from the branches of trees at the wearers base land speed without falling or slipping. Also the wearer does not make any noise while striding between trees.

CL 9th, Moderate Transmutation, Craft Wondrous Item, _cat's grace_, _tree stride_, Price 180,000gp, Weight 1 lb.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 27, 2005)

> Originally by *Frukathka*
> This footgear bestows the power to be able to stride from the branches of trees at the wearers base land speed without falling or slipping. Also the wearer does not make any noise while striding between trees.




I think I know what this is supposed to be, but just so I can picture this in my head of the item and what IcyCool wants, this allows you to do the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon [And many other martial arts movies] of 'flying' around in the trees right?

And since I feel the need to participate [I yoinked this idea a long time ago]:
*Flayed Mask of the Surface Elf:*
This is an actual face skinned from a surface elf (Which can be of any one type) and magically treated.  The drow who places this upon his or her face is changed into the race and sex from which the mask is made.  This works as the spell Alter Self.
CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, Alter Self; Price: 9,000gp


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> I think I know what this is supposed to be, but just so I can picture this in my head of the item and what IcyCool wants, this allows you to do the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon [And many other martial arts movies] of 'flying' around in the trees right?



Never seen CTHD, but to answer your question, yeah, I guess you could look at it that way.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey guys, please don't casually rip Dragon Magazine. Paizo wouldn't approve. Nor is it on topic for House Rules. Thanks.

I think I cleaned up everything. If I missed something, please remove it yourself. Thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry about that darkness, I can promise you that I'll never do it again.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 27, 2005)

*CHALICE OF THE SACRED BLOOD*

There are only three of this item in existence and how they came to be has been lost to the mists of time.

By dripping precisely seven drops of blood (1hp dmg), followed by a vial of holy water, the chalice miraculously creates a red wine-like fluid that is both sweet and spicy to taste. Upon drinking this the drinker is cured of all disease, all toxins in his system, blindness, deafness, and paralysis. The chalice can only be used thus once per day at dawn. Once per year on a certain sacred day it can be used from dawn to dusk with no limit to the number of times it can be employed for its qualities as long as the above process is repeated each time.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 27, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hey guys, please don't casually rip Dragon Magazine. Paizo wouldn't approve. Nor is it on topic for House Rules. Thanks.
> 
> I think I cleaned up everything. If I missed something, please remove it yourself. Thanks.




My bad. I was kinda wonderin' bout that. Thanx.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey, Is it still cool to post stuff from my little book?(Book Of Unusual Treasurs) It's not dragons stuff, and It will be copyrighted. So whats the deal on that part?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2005)

If it's copyrighted, please don't post it.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 27, 2005)

HEY!!! Dont go!!!!!! I sent you a mail, I need to have somthing done to the thread "Yeeeeeesssssss!!!"(nice name eh? ) Cant you take a look? Just read the last few posts. PLEAESE!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Apr 27, 2005)

Already saw it.  (The thread, not the mail, that is.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, that was a lot of stuff.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, that was a lot of stuff.




What, the Dragon stuff?(Yea it was, I spent hours on that stuff,  hope you got some of it.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 27, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> What, the Dragon stuff?(Yea it was, I spent hours on that stuff,  hope you got some of it.)



At the time, I figured subscribing to the thread was enough.  Oh well.  More incentive to buy Dragons.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 28, 2005)

AWSOME magazine. My dad got it for me for X'mas. so it's pretty nice. Can anyone tell me what "Dungeon" is like? I was thinkin' of subscribing.


----------



## Bladesong (Apr 28, 2005)

Here is an item that belonged to a reoccuring vampire villain that plagues a group of adventurers that I am DMing for:

Lightbane Bloodstone
This fist sized bloodstone has an indentation that when pressed to the lips allows the possessor to drink its contents. The stone holds the magically treated blood of a beast from the plane of shadow which replenishes itself 24 hours after it is drained. The imbiber of this blood is able to ignore the effects of sunlight and any sunlight type spells for 12 full hours.

The party has encountered this vampire several times in the middle of the day and have no idea that he is a vampire.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice stuff. Sounds like their in for a surprise. Hey, anyone out there like making ion stones? I would like to, but I need a bit of a head start to get me going, any examples out there?


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, I got some. Tell me what you think.

Stone of deadly accuracy
    +2 On all Attack rolles

Stone of Concentration
    +2 on all skill checks related to int. wis. and dex. (this only include skills that can be done slowly.)

Stone of enchantment
     +2 on all chr. checks



Th th thats all folks. Please do share your hints and critizizum(Once again, I TOTALLY spelt that wrong.)


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok, Got another. But I've been told it was a bit much. Tell me what you think. It's really not an ionic stone, but they were the ones that gave me the idea.

STONE OF CONTINUAL LIFE

This is a small blood red peble that seems to have an unuasual weight. It is told to have once been a pearl, but slowly hardended and is now the toughness and weight of adamantium. This stone, when the correct command word is spoken, raises from the hand of the weilder and plumets through the forhead of the opponent desired by the weilder. The stone kills the enemy upon contact, and continues throught the skull and out of the baack of the head of the victum undamaged, despite any armor. Also, the stone can reserect one time for every ten people that fall victum to it. However, the stone can only be used one a week, and can only kill humanoid creatures of M size.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> AWSOME magazine. My dad got it for me for X'mas. so it's pretty nice. Can anyone tell me what "Dungeon" is like? I was thinkin' of subscribing.



The main feature of Dungeon is adventures.  They typically have 3 adventures per magazine, for a variety of levels.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Ok, I got some. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Stone of deadly accuracy
> +2 On all Attack rolles
> ...



"Criticism," I believe.

How are these stones used?  Is it effective whenever you carry them on your person (like a pocket or backpack even) or are they worn around the neck, or what?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 28, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Ok, Got another. But I've been told it was a bit much. Tell me what you think. It's really not an ionic stone, but they were the ones that gave me the idea.
> 
> STONE OF CONTINUAL LIFE
> 
> This is a small blood red peble that seems to have an unuasual weight. It is told to have once been a pearl, but slowly hardended and is now the toughness and weight of adamantium. This stone, when the correct command word is spoken, raises from the hand of the weilder and plumets through the forhead of the opponent desired by the weilder. The stone kills the enemy upon contact, and continues throught the skull and out of the baack of the head of the victum undamaged, despite any armor. Also, the stone can reserect one time for every ten people that fall victum to it. However, the stone can only be used one a week, and can only kill humanoid creatures of M size.



That is pretty powerful.  It'd be an artifact, at least.  These things usually involve some sort of save or attack roll or something.  There has to be _some_ way to counter it, some mitigating factor.


----------



## Dog Moon (Apr 29, 2005)

Well, here's another item, a simple one:

*Night Light*
This is a small, white orb.  With a command word, it sheds light as the light spell.  A second command word turns it off.  Though not obvious, there is a tiny little button on the bottom of the orb.  When this is pressed, it stays where it is, defying gravity as an Immovable Rod.  When it is pressed, it can be moved.
Light transmutation and evocation; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, levitate, light; Price: 6,000gp.

How about this?  Modifying the stones a little.
Body Rings
Body rings are minor rings that go on different places of the body.  They do not take up any of the normal spaces since their enchantments are generally considered minor.  However, only one ring can be placed on the brow, tongue, ear, nose, finger [a normal ring, not a piercing], and toe [a normal ring, not a piercing].

Ring of Accuracy
This ring is placed on the finger.  It does not count towards the normal only having two rings on the finger since its enhancement is so minor.  It gives a +1 bonus on attack rolls.  This does not affect BA or give bonuses to anything other than trying to strike an opponent [aka, does not work on tripping attempts, grapple checks, etc.]

Ring of Motion
This ring is placed on the finger and grants a +2 bonus on Sleight of hand check.

Earring of Listening
This ring is placed in the ear.  It gives a +2 bonus on listen checks.

Earring of Motive Sensing
This earring grants a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.

Tongue Ring of Diplomacy
This ring is placed in the tongue.  It gives a +2 bonus on diplomacy checks.

Tongue Ring of Bluffing
This earrings grants a +2 bonus on Bluff.

Tongue Ring of Language
This tongue ring allows the wearer to speak one additional language, though it must be a verbal language.  He cannot read the language however.

Brow Ring of Language
Placed above the eye, this ring allows the wearer the read and understand a single language.  He cannot speak it or understand it verbally, however.

Earring of Language
This earring allows the wearer to understand a spoken language, though he cannot speak it or read it.  Combined with the Tongue Ring of Language, he can speak and understand a verbal language if both are of the same language.

Brow Ring of Language Deciphering
Placed above the eye, this ring grants a +2 bonus on decipher script checks.

Nose Ring of Smelling
Placed in those, this grants the wearer a +2 bonus on Survival checks when Tracking using scent.

Brow Ring of Vision
Placed above the eye, this ring grants a +2 bonus on Spot checks.

Toe Ring of Balance
This toe ring grants a +2 bonus on Balance checks.

Toe Ring of Jumping
This toe ring grants a +2 bonus on Jump checks.

Ring of Climbing
This ring can be either a toe ring or a normal ring which grants a +2 bonus on Climb checks.

Ring of Swimming
This ring can be either a toe ring or a normal ring which grants a +2 bonus on Swim checks.

Brow Ring of Appraisal
Placed above the eye, this ring grants a +2 bonus on Appraisal checks.

Brow Ring of Searching
Placed above the eye, this ring grants a +2 bonus on Spot checks.

Navel Ring of Food
Placed in the navel, this allows the wearer to skip a single meal each day without any ill effects.

Tongue Ring of Alchemy
When testing a potion or poison, this tongue ring grants the wearer a +2 bonus on alchemy checks.

Naval Ring of the Stomach
This prevents the character from having upset stomachs.  Works when the characters eat too much or eats food that he doesn't agree with.  Doesn't work on poisoned food, however.


Well, my original idea was to take the stones that *palleomortis* mentioned and have them absorbed into where they were supposed to work, but this idea came to mind.  I'm surprised at how many I actually typed in.  I was expecting to only have like five.  Well, they're all pretty cheap, I might work on typing up their prices later.  Let me know if this is a bad idea or whatever.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "Criticism," I believe.
> 
> How are these stones used? Is it effective whenever you carry them on your person (like a pocket or backpack even) or are they worn around the neck, or what?




Same as the ionic stones in the DMG. They circle the head at 1d3 feet, and then can be willingly removed my the weilder. Or somthin' like that.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 30, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Well, here's another item, a simple one:
> 
> *Night Light*
> This is a small, white orb. With a command word, it sheds light as the light spell. A second command word turns it off. Though not obvious, there is a tiny little button on the bottom of the orb. When this is pressed, it stays where it is, defying gravity as an Immovable Rod. When it is pressed, it can be moved.
> ...






 Ok, quick question, how long did all this take? GOOD STUFF!!! thanx.


----------



## palleomortis (Apr 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is pretty powerful. It'd be an artifact, at least. These things usually involve some sort of save or attack roll or something. There has to be _some_ way to counter it, some mitigating factor.




Any suggestions?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Same as the ionic stones in the DMG. They circle the head at 1d3 feet, and then can be willingly removed my the weilder. Or somthin' like that.



Oh, ioun stones.  Didn't catch that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 1, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Any suggestions?



Try to find some spell that might do something kind of similar... it'll probably be one of the save or die spells.  Or, failing that, it might be an epic spell.  That would make the save DC at least 25.  Now, the stone might work a variety of ways.  If it's controlled by the user, it might not have a save DC at all, just require a ranged touch attack.  If it's closer to a spell effect, it'd be a save DC.  If it's a spell that makes the beat shoot out, it might be Reflex.  If the spell first examined the creature to find its weak spot, it might be a Will save first to resist the examination.

I'd guess it's probably an artifact or an epic item.  If it's an artifact, it's the only one.  If it's an epic item, it'd be Caster Level 21, at least, and require True Ressurection and maybe Implosion.

Let's say using the stone is a full-round action (not just a command word, but a command phrase) and maybe require something of the caster.  Maybe xp expenditure ("life force") or something.


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 1, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> STONE OF CONTINUAL LIFE
> 
> This is a small blood red peble that seems to have an unuasual weight. It is told to have once been a pearl, but slowly hardended and is now the toughness and weight of adamantium. This stone, when the correct command word is spoken, raises from the hand of the weilder and plumets through the forhead of the opponent desired by the weilder. The stone kills the enemy upon contact, and continues throught the skull and out of the baack of the head of the victum undamaged, despite any armor. Also, the stone can reserect one time for every ten people that fall victum to it. However, the stone can only be used one a week, and can only kill humanoid creatures of M size.




Pricing for a non epic item: 
Resurrection 7 * 13 * 1800 = 163800 + 10,000 * 50 (some daily limit) 
Destruction 7 * 13 *1800 = 163800 (range 60 ft, Fort save DC 20, 10d6 if save sucessful) 

Modifiers 
useable once a week cost /10 (estimate) 32760
multiple diff powers Higher cost x2 = 49140
no slot total cost x2 = 98,280 base price,  49140 gp + 3930 xp to craft, 13th lvl caster 
Materials 10,000 * 50 (some daily limit) /10 power limitation (just guessing now) =50,000


Totals 
Base price = 148,300.  Cost to craft 99,150 gp + 3930 XP 

Even toning it doen to a raise dead/slay living item will be costly.

EDIT: the power limitation on Ressurection only applies to the cost of the spell itself, not the materials (I think) 
In this case the materials cost is 500,000.  Go the artifact route instead.


----------



## palleomortis (May 2, 2005)

Ok, So really quick, how do you come by these  formulas for this stuff? Is it in the DMG? (And a questin I just wanted to ask someone, what is AoO?)


----------



## palleomortis (May 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, ioun stones. Didn't catch that.




Sorry bout that.


----------



## palleomortis (May 2, 2005)

*Come On People, If You Veiw It, Your Obligated To Post somthing!!!!*


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 3, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Ok, So really quick, how do you come by these  formulas for this stuff? Is it in the DMG? (And a questin I just wanted to ask someone, what is AoO?)




It is in the DMG behind the descriptions of magic items, it is also online here: 
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItems/creatingMagicItems.htm

*A*ttack *o*f *O*ppertunity = AoO

No new magic items to post though. My Campaign is just using variations on old ones, and each is PC and world specific.  
If the thief plays his cards right: 
Teachers Cloak - 
This cloak is recently made but bears a symbol from an ancient academy which was destroyed 700 years ago.  The cloak provides minor protection from student pranks, but its chief power is to add authority to the wearer - the cloak will add +2 to all Charisma based skill rolls. Addtionally it provides a +1 reistance bonus to all saves. 

The cloak was worn by the first mortal in 700 years to be hired as a teacher at the Academy.  The fact that he was hired by a skeletal mage has never bothered him.  He had the school device sown into his cloak, but acceptance among the intelligenceia was slow in coming. Finally his contract was certified by the Keeper of the First Vail and the school device changed slightly.  Suddenly everyone acknowledged his postion as the only living teacher.  Wheather or not he will be sucessful in reestablishing the school has yet to be seen. 

Base Price 4,500


----------



## palleomortis (May 3, 2005)

Thanx.  

I'm still thinkin' o stuff for it. Not the best with items. just like to read bout them and talk aboute them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Ok, So really quick, how do you come by these  formulas for this stuff? Is it in the DMG? (And a questin I just wanted to ask someone, what is AoO?)



The equations are in the Magic Item section of the DMG and in the feat descriptions in the PHB.

AoO is Attack of Opportunity.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 3, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> *Come On People, If You Veiw It, Your Obligated To Post somthing!!!!*



I dont' get enough ideas, sorry.  When I normally come up with items, I don't get too specific about it unless I have to.


----------



## domino (May 3, 2005)

Ring of Cleaning and Repairing

When worn, this ring provides a constant cleaning and repairing effect, always removing dirt, and other filth from the wearer and all items in his posession. In addition, it repairs any clothes that may be damaged, ripped or torn, as well as weapons, and armor.

Light transmutation; CL 1st; Craft Wondrous Item, Prestidigitation, Mending; Price: 1,800 gp.


----------



## palleomortis (May 11, 2005)

Hey, thanx. To Jdvn1 up there tho, neither do I. I just love to hear the ideas. 


Is there a hiddin bigger benifit to the ring of cleaning, or is it just to make you look nicer?


----------



## domino (May 11, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Is there a hiddin bigger benifit to the ring of cleaning, or is it just to make you look nicer?



Well, if I were a DM, and you wanted to schmooze the locals, and you look like you've been stomping around the forest, killing things for weeks without a shower, I'd give you a penalty to bluff and diplomacy.

Likewise, you'd smell really bad.

If you're the sort of player that would never even think of buying soap, or the normal ammenities, then it's of no use to you. If you do, it's just like soap. Only even better.

And it's also undoing any damage to your weapons or armor, from sunder attempts, and the like.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> Well, if I were a DM, and you wanted to schmooze the locals, and you look like you've been stomping around the forest, killing things for weeks without a shower, I'd give you a penalty to bluff and diplomacy.
> 
> Likewise, you'd smell really bad.
> 
> ...



That's why it costs only 1,800 gp.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey, thanx. To Jdvn1 up there tho, neither do I. I just love to hear the ideas.



Yep.  Although if you have a request for an item "I'd like something that can..." you can put it here and maybe someone will draw something up for you.


----------



## domino (May 12, 2005)

Burgher's Tent

Designed for the city folk who can never get any decent rest in a tent, this small block creates a small, stout house, with room for 8 people.  The effect is just like Leomund's Secure Shelter, however, it only lasts for 10 hours, can only be used once per day, and does not have the invisible servant ability.

It is used by placing the block in the middle of an area large enough to fit the house.  A command word is spoken, and the house is created.  Upon entry, the block is sitting upon the table, and can be removed from the house without changing the use.

If it is activated in a space too small for the area, such as say, a monster's gullet, the house collapses, and the use for that day is wasted.  No damage is done to the environment.

Moderate Creation; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, Leomund's Secure Shelter; Price: 7,000 gp


----------



## palleomortis (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Although if you have a request for an item "I'd like something that can..." you can put it here and maybe someone will draw something up for you.





Ok, suprise me.(Player's last word to the DM)


----------



## palleomortis (May 12, 2005)

Ok, I'm just going to think of what I can for the last few second that I will be on here.

(Need a Name)

This is a bottle that looks like any other empty bottle of rum. But, when spoken the command word, the desired person (or M sized creature) is sucked into the bottle. Once inside, the person shrinks, so that they have 10 times their body length in room to walk, or run, or other things. A person can remain inside for up to 48 hours befor death. The person can, at any time (unless the bottle is placed in a container smaller than their body mass) leave the bottle at will.


----------



## Warehouse23 (May 12, 2005)

Palleomortis-- I'd call it "Messenger in a bottle."

Here's my go at a homebrew item: 

Glutton's Wagon:

The glutton's wagon appears to be a miniature wagon approximately a sword-length long. The enchantment on the vehicle allows it to grow larger and larger as more equipment or passengers are piled into it. The wagon begins as a medium (long) cart, and grows to large size after 2,000 lbs of material are added to it and huge after 6,000 lbs of material is stored on it. The greedy should be mindful that it is often easy to get the wagon into an area rich in treasure, but often difficult to get it out! The wagon slides over even rough terrain, much as a floating disk, only lower to the ground, and cannot be levitated or made to fly without risking toppling the cargo from the wagon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

How about "The Drunkard's Hideaway"?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Ok, suprise me.(Player's last word to the DM)



Goggles of "Okay, Surprise Me."

Once per day, the wearer of these goggles can make a Death Attack.  He spends three rounds studying a subject and makes an attack -- the subject must make a Fortitude save DC 25 or fall to -1 hp.  This attack is only usable against creatures with a discernable anatomy and not immune to critical attacks.


----------



## palleomortis (May 13, 2005)

I am in utter... suprise!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

I didn't remember exactly how the death attack worked since I didn't have my books at the time, but I like it.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 13, 2005)

Death Attack, I believe, is Generally 10 + Int mod + class level [For like Assassin, for example].  What you described is like a Coup De Grace, which is DC 10 + Damage Dealt.

Hopefully, I should post some new items soon.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

I'd like a magic item that'll let my character's clothing, armor, and weapons alter their shape and size as she does with her Change Shape ability. Equipment changes aren't included, so she has to actually carry around anything she wants to wear. It's inconvienient.

A magic item that will let me polymorph magical weapons into a shape I can use proficiently, without losing their enhancements.

- Kemrain the Lazy.


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> *Come On People, If You Veiw It, Your Obligated To Post somthing!!!!*



_somthing_!!!!

- Kemrain the "Happy?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> _somthing_!!!!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Happy?"



You'd probably be happier if we did nae have that convo about using toilets properly, eh?


----------



## Kemrain (May 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'd probably be happier if we did nae have that convo about using toilets properly, eh?



 Are you following me?

Keep that to the hive, will ya? I wanna talk about new magic items here.

- Kemrain the Shadowed.


----------



## gamecat (May 13, 2005)

*Jovial's Glass-and-Pewter Flask*

_Jovial dropped prone, a blast from one of Magus Jhonen Hatecraft's Varista mageguns sizzling in his lower thigh. "It's always a good time for vodka." he spat, and drank from the flask hanging from one of his belts. His wound looked noticeably better, lifted his own Biter magegun, and started firing back..._

Jovial's Glass-and-Pewter Flask appears as a flask for alcoholic spirits cunningly crafted from red glass, and has a handle made of pewter, in the shape of a raven sweeping over the glass. The last known owner of it kept slothwood vodka in it, and always seemed to be drinking at the wrong times.

Twice per day, a swig of liquor from the Glass-and-Pewter Flask acts as a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ spell, as cast by a 3rd level cleric.
*Caster Level:* 3rd. *Market Value:* 4,320.
*Prerequisites:* Brew Potion, Craft Wonderous Item, _Cure Moderate Wounds_.

The price seems low, but here's the formula I used:

(caster level * spell level * use activation) * (daily charges/5)
(3 * 2 * 1800) * (2/5)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Death Attack, I believe, is Generally 10 + Int mod + class level [For like Assassin, for example].  What you described is like a Coup De Grace, which is DC 10 + Damage Dealt.
> 
> Hopefully, I should post some new items soon.



Fixed.  Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd like a magic item that'll let my character's clothing, armor, and weapons alter their shape and size as she does with her Change Shape ability. Equipment changes aren't included, so she has to actually carry around anything she wants to wear. It's inconvienient.
> 
> A magic item that will let me polymorph magical weapons into a shape I can use proficiently, without losing their enhancements.
> 
> - Kemrain the Lazy.



Sounds like a cursed weapon quality?  Or maybe a specific armor.  I'll look into it, unless someone gets to it first.

And there's a weapon quality in the Complete Arcane that makes you proficient with the weapon. I thought there was one that changes the weapon, too, but maybe it's something else.


----------



## palleomortis (May 15, 2005)

Hey, is there already an armor of invisiblity, or somthing to that effect?


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 15, 2005)

This item is in play in my game- it levels with the owner, due to HRs

Heart of the Comet - 
Dragoncraft Falchion +1, +3 vs Dragons 
This huge hooked blade was made from the fangs of a Huge Gold Dragon.  The fact the dragon had been undead for 600 years seems to have had no effect on the blade, _yet._  The orginal owner was Adrian Delmar who was not responsible for killing the dragon, although he dreamed of becoming a dragonslayer.  Just the crafting of this massive blade was the highlight of the local smiths career.   Adrian was killed on a return trip to the dragons lair, before the sword was ever enchanted.  It was found by adventures 15 years later, who had the weapon enchanted by the daughter/heir of the orginal smith.  Adrian's son refused the blade as he was a dragon sypathist and wanted nothing to due with the blade. 

The sword is now wielded by Shae Lionheart, a barbarian who thrust the blade into the still warm heart of a Very Young Red.  Since then the blade is halfway to becoming a DragonsBane, but has not been used against any more dragons since.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey, is there already an armor of invisiblity, or somthing to that effect?



I don't think so, but I'd say that Invisibility 1/day is a +3 enhancement and Greater Invisibility 1/day is a +5 enhancement.  I'd recommend just using a Scroll or a Ring of Spell Storing or something.

Or you could do something like the cloak in Harry Potter.
How about...

Cloak of Invisibility
This shimmery cloak renders its user invisible.  To use the cloak, the wearer must hold the cloak with both hands so that it completely covers his body, which means neither hand is available for somatic components or for attacking.  While using the cloak, the only action one can make is to move.  A medium or smaller size creature using the cloak can envelop one other person in the cloak.  While in the cloak, you can see out perfectly, but no one can see the cloak.
Base Price: 56,000 gp.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I'd like a magic item that'll let my character's clothing, armor, and weapons alter their shape and size as she does with her Change Shape ability. Equipment changes aren't included, so she has to actually carry around anything she wants to wear. It's inconvienient.



This could be a line of products, actually... well, anyway I had possibly a little to much fun with this as it might screw your character over:

Mystic Oil of Size
When this oil is applied to one's equipment, it absorbs the supernatural and magical energies of its user.  Any time the user changes size (such as with the Change Shape ability), the affected equipment changes size to match the user.  One vial of this oil is enough for one item, and its effects last 24 hours.
Base Price: 150gp

Chaotic Oil of Size
This oil appears to be a _Mystic Oil of Size_, but its effect is slightly changed.  At inopportune times (at the GM's discretion), any item effected by this oil will change to either the wrong size (20% chance) or not change at all (30% chance).
Base Price: 150gp


----------



## palleomortis (May 16, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> _somthing_!!!!
> 
> - Kemrain the "Happy?"





_somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!!_ somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!! _somthing_!!!!

thanx (got kinda dull not having anyone post here for months upon months upon months. (probably about 5 days. )


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

Why are the posts in this thread stretched out so much? Very wierd.

JDiv, thanks, but the oily look is not for Melissa. Were it a one-time deal, I'd love it, but once-a-day applications are for balding men, not alu-fiends.

Some items from my game.

Rizer's Cloak

This lark gray leather mantle is lined with the opening to a five cubic foot extradimentional space. The interior of the space appears as the etherial plane, dark and misty, and when worn with the hood up this darkness envelopes it's wearer's features, leaving only their eyes staring out from within. The extradimentional space within the cloak is airless and cannot support life. There is no gravity inside, but there is friction, so anything placed within remains suspended where it was left. The cloak grants a +10 circumstance bonus to Intimidate checks.

Rizer's Belt

This simple brown leaher belt is imbued with the ability to negate the weight of any medium or smaller sized object suspended from it. Weapons, pouches, small sacks, and the like that are attached somehow to the belt are ignored for the purposes of encumberance as long as the belt is securely fastened around someone's waist. (A great gift for flying characters!)

Gale and Gust

These scimitars are a matched pair, and of superb quality. Their blades are keen and slightly serrated, designed to leave grevous bleeding wounds. They have been further enhanced with magic that targets humans, seeking their blood over all others. When they spill enough human blood, the blades absorb it and funnel some of it's life energy back to the wielder, healing minor wounds.

Gale and Gust's +1 enhancement bonus does not come from magic, and functions even in an antimagic field. Their Keen and Bleeding status are likewise non-magical. their human's bane and blood drinking qualities are quite magical, however.

+1 1d6+1 15/x2 (+2 to hit and damage agaisnt humans) on a critical hit they cause a bleeding wound that deals one HP per round until a DC 10 heal check is performed. Even if the heal check is successful, strenuous activity, such as combat, opens the wounds again. When the blades critically hit a human, they restore 1 HP to their wielder. 

(We play with Ken Hood's Grim and Gritty rules, so 1 HP bleeding or healing isn't such a small deal to us.)

"Illuviar"

This steel wand, 1 foot in length and 2 pounds in weight, has a spider engraved on one end. Then the wand is grasped and the command word "Illuviar" is spoken aloud (even in a whisper) a bolt of Negitive Energy and Electricity streaks out in a ranged touch attack, dealing 1d6 points of (Lightning and Death) damage to any target struck. The energy bolts travel farther than the eye can see, and the wand has no range penalties at all. Illuviar is used as a weapon, able to be fired as many times in a round as its wielder can make ranged attacks normally. Illuviar can be used with Rapid Shot normally.

My GM gives out odd items.

- Kemrain the d20 Fantasy Player.


----------



## palleomortis (May 17, 2005)

What do you mean, "spread out"?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> What do you mean, "spread out"?



Your "somthingsomthingsomthing" post makes the screen bigger.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> JDiv, thanks, but the oily look is not for Melissa. Were it a one-time deal, I'd love it, but once-a-day applications are for balding men, not alu-fiends.



That's what I figured, but cursed weapon/item qualities don't really work so well.

Maybe it'd fit better if it was a version of the _Curse_ spell, or something.  Or make a standalone spell that has similar effects.

Or, since it's a custom item anyway, you could extend the duration of the oils.


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your "somthingsomthingsomthing" post makes the screen bigger.



Yeah.. palleomortis, if you could put some spaces between your something!!!somethng!!!something!!!'s, I'd be very grateful, given that I could actually read the thread without scrolling again.

Good eye, JDiv.

- Kemrain the Requestive.


----------



## palleomortis (May 18, 2005)

That do it?


----------



## Kemrain (May 18, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> That do it?



Yeah! Thanks a lot. Looks much better now.

- Kemrain the Grateful.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 19, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Good eye, JDiv.
> 
> - Kemrain the Requestive.



That'd be Rystil.


----------



## palleomortis (May 20, 2005)

Ok, so I am DM'img a campaign (JUST started today) with a dragon PC in it. He is a red, but I don't have THAT many ideas as to what to give to him. Any suggestoins otherwise?(The campaign itself is good, but i don't have too many item ideas.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Have you looked at the Draconomicon for ideas?

Other than that, he'd probably appreciate any items that PCs normally get.


----------



## palleomortis (May 20, 2005)

The only time I have seen it, is today. His little bro just got it for his b-day. I don't own it, but would desperatly love to. You want to give me your copy?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Actually, I'm selling a copy for $25, but can't mail it.

Why don't you just borrow your player's copy?


----------



## palleomortis (May 20, 2005)

I probably will have to, but would rather have my own. Why can't you mail it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Because then I'd have to charge more for shipping.  And it's just less convenient for me.


----------



## palleomortis (May 20, 2005)

Hm. That kinda sucks, but Oh well. What would you want to trade for it?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 20, 2005)

Oh, um.  Hadn't considered that.  Races of Eberron, Libris Mortis, or Lords of Madness come to mind.  Or Epic Level Handbook and Manual of the Planes...?  Not sure.  What do you have?


----------



## palleomortis (May 21, 2005)

I do have Libris Mortis, But I live in Union OR, and my players would kill me for getting rid of it.


----------



## Sigurd (May 21, 2005)

*Bastardo's Hangover Remedy*

Evil magic:

This pewter mug has a false bottom with a screw in base. The base contains an arcane circle on a screw out disk.

The spellcaster using this mug must enscribe a copy of the arcane circle on the forehead of his/her victem. This may be done in arcane ink or the victems own blood. A small drop of blood is then placed inside the arcane circle of the mug's false bottom and then concealed.

So long as the mug is allowed to sit on its base with no hands touching it, however briefely, it conveys the liquids affects from the drinker to the bearer of the arcane circle. Should the victem die the beverage will turn black as it sits without being touched.


Not sure how to render it in game terms - thankfully as a DM I don't always have to 

S


----------



## palleomortis (May 22, 2005)

NICE!!! I have a friend that would like this. He seems to get drunk rather often.


----------



## palleomortis (May 23, 2005)

Ok, I have a pc that is playing a dragon. He is level 12, and just now starting to hord gold and valubles. Tell me if this thing is to strong, and if not, please tell how much it would cost, and all that fun stuff.

DRAGON HORD PROTECTOR THINGER-DOODLE

This is a small gold peice that looks like any other. It is designed to be placed with the rest of the hord of a dragon. This small gold peice protects the entire hord of the dragon, and curses anyone who attempts to draw close to the hord without the consent of the dragon in possesion of the hord.

Ok, that is the simple idea of the thing. I need a little help as to wich curse to use for it. Maybe somthing that turns the intruder into a gold statue, or maybe somthing a little less powerful. Please do lend a hand tho, I could use it.


----------



## Muaythaidaddy (May 23, 2005)

Here's a few, from my own homebrew.......

Ring of Ineffable Evil - Popular among the high-ranking clergy of both the faith of Hiisi and Beshalla, these rings offer potent magical protection against the forces of good.  The user sheds an unholy aura effect, as the spell and is granted damage reduction 10/magic or holy.  Anyone wearing this ring that is not of an evil alignment will gain two temporary negative levels that persist until the ring is removed.

Ring of the Maladweomer - Thought to have originated amongst the faiths of Beshalla, this ring causes an arcane spellcaster’s spells to function at their bare minimum of effect.  All numerical and non-fixed statistics such as duration, damage, ranges, etc. will be at their lowest possible.  This ring is also cursed and once put on cannot be removed without a remove curse spell cast by someone else than the wearer.  Unfortunately, the ring also acts as a ring of delusion, making the caster believe that the ring actually boosts the power of their spells, as if they had never been stronger.

Staff of the Depths - The origin of this staff cannot be accurately detailed, but it is rumored that it once belonged to Hurd, a long dead wizard from the Dead Kingdoms who was well known in his time for exploring (plundering) underground labyrinths, tombs and dungeons.  The staff has the following powers, usable one at a time and as a 10th level wizard where applicable - detect magic, light, hold portal and determine approximate depth and direction underground at will.  At the cost on one charge, the user may locate object, knock, clairaudience, clairvoyance, utilize enemy detection (as the wand) and utilize secret door and trap location (as the wand).  For the cost of two charges each, the user may charm monster, wizard eye or utilize treasure finding (as the potion).  Finally, for the cost of three charges each, the user may hold monster or passwall.  It is believed that only one of these staves were ever created.

Magescepter - Thought by most sages to have originated in the now-ruined magocracy of Abbathia, these slender, jewel-tipped rods are extremely rare, with only a few handful thought to remain.  Each magescepter augments a wizard’s spells so that the DC for each of his spells is at +2, just as if he had spell focus in all schools.  This bonus stacks with any bonus from spell focus or greater spell focus feats.  Additionally, a wizard may augment any one of his spells with the maximize spell, extend spell, heighten spell, quicken spell or enlarge spell feat, each once a day, without the chosen spell having to be memorized at a higher level than normal.  No spell that is augmented this way may be augmented again with another function from the magescepter, so a quickened fireball could not be augmented again with the magescepter’s maximize spell power.  Finally, any spell that causes damage that is cast by a wizard in possession of a magescepter does an additional point of damage of the appropriate type for each die of damage, so that a 10 HD lightning bolt would do 10-60+10 of electrical damage, for instance. 

The Codex of Vilgoth - The wizard Vilgoth was an archmage of some power, who is known to have plumbed the secrets of the Lost Citadel of the Magus around -1800 MR.  Vilgoth later met his fate at the hands of a vengeful circle of beholders, but the spells that he copied down into the Codex remain. 
      The Codex of Vilgoth is a tome of fine quality, bound in a soft, gray leather-like material that gives off a silvery sheen when light is shone on it.  It’s vellum pages are firmly attached, despite it’s age, and have not yellowed over time.  It is almost certain that some sort of minor, permanent  preservative magic protects the book, keeping it looking crisp and unstained down the years.  
     The spells in the Codex of Vilgoth are as follows - afterclap (ss), alacrity (tom), antimagic aura (mof), ball lightning (mof), chain contingency (tom), dathchaunt’s deathbolt (sotm), dispel shunt (sotm), great shout (mof), greater spell trigger (sotm), hold golem (ss), illusory wall, irithra’s spelltouch (sotm), ironguard (fr), jalensifer’s trident (sotm), lauthdryn’s cleaving (sotm), lesser cleaving (sotm), major image, mind fog (tom), persistent image, prismatic eye (mof), project image, screen, secure (fr), spell enhancer (mof), spell mirror (ss), tirumael’s energy spheres (mof), transcribe symbol (mof) and watchware (fr). 

Amulet of Fortune Prevailing - Fashioned by the faith of Tyche, the goddess of luck and good fortune, these amulets provide a +2 luck bonus to all saving throws made by the wearer.  In addition, the wearer may reroll any one saving throw each day, but must take the results of the second roll, even if they are worse than the results of the first roll.

Black Wafers - Thought to have originated amongst the faith of Nerull, these terrible communion wafers cause the person eating them to come under a terrible curse - human (or humanoid) by day and a flesh eating ghoul by night.  The victim retains their own hit points, but is otherwise treated as a ghoul in all respects.  The transformation from man to ghoul takes place a few moments after sundown and lasts until right before the sun comes up.  During the day, the victim has full recollection of their activities by night, a detail which drives many victim’s insane.  The effects of these terrible items can be countered by a remove curse spell, cast by a good-aligned priest of at least 8th level.


----------



## palleomortis (May 23, 2005)

Good stuff. Got anything for dragons?


----------



## gamecat (May 23, 2005)

I hate to rain on your parades here, but I think pricing your items is a near neccessity. This seems a lot like the old 2E netbooks with the G0DSL@Y3R +10 swords minus any balance.

On a more creative note:

*Polarity Rings*

A creation of Master Evoker Falnas Einhänder, the _Polarity Rings _are a pair of mystical rings, one of copper, and bearing the arcane symbol for positive electrical polarity, and the other of zinc with the arcane symbol for negative polarity. When a command word is spoken, a powerful current of electricity arcs between them. There are several ways these two rings can be worn and used.

If a user chooses to wear both rings on one hand, (the other ring occupies the character's glove slot for items) an utterance of the command word makes the rings cast _Shocking Grasp_ on the user, charging that hand with the spell.

If a user chooses to wear one ring on each hand (Thus occupying both ring slots), his unarmed strikes are considered to be _Shocking_ weapons. They do not gain any enhancement bonus from these rings, and the _Shocking_ ability stacks with any existing enhancement bonuses the user might already have for his unarmed attacks.

The most flashy use of _Polarity Rings_ entails two different characters wearing one of the rings on one hand. As a standard action, either user may speak the command word, and a powerful _lightning bolt_ arcs between the two wearers, affecting all creatures within. Given the nature of electricity, the wearer of the negatively charged ring is also subject to the _lightning bolt_, but gains a +4 bonus to his saving throw against it.
*Caster Level:* 7th. *Market Value:* 26,200 gp.
*Prerequisites:* Forge Ring, _Shocking Grasp, Lightning Bolt_.

shocking grasp power:    12,600 gp
shocking weapon power:   2,000 gp
Lightning bolt power:      37,800 gp

Total before deductions: 52,400 gp
I decided to deduct 1/2 off of the price because given that at any time, 1/3rd of the rings' powers are available and that rings also require two item slots, so thats an addtional 1/2 off.

(52,400  * 1/2) = 26,200 gp


----------



## palleomortis (May 23, 2005)

I don't know if you are meaning MY items need valued, but all the same I agree. I don't know the formula, however. Please post it if you would.


----------



## hazmat (May 23, 2005)

Spell Bomb Orbs

These palm sized orbs were created to increase the effect of spells and allow spell casters to stay safe behind the frontline of their armies.  

A spell bomb is a command word activated wonderous item.   At the end of the second round after the command word is spoken the spell effect stored in the orb is released in a burst.  Every one caught in the burst is affected by the spell effect stored in the orb.

Spell bomb must charged before use.  A caster must first charge the orb with a spell that will be the spell effect of the bomb.  Then the caster must charge the the spell bomb to determine radius of the burst.   The radius is 5ft + 5ft per spell level used.  Multiple spells may be used in determining the size of the spread.   Charging is complete when a command word is chosen.  The spell energy in an orb dissipates in 8 hours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 24, 2005)

gamecat said:
			
		

> I hate to rain on your parades here, but I think pricing your items is a near neccessity. This seems a lot like the old 2E netbooks with the G0DSL@Y3R +10 swords minus any balance.



If I were any good with that sort of thing, I would.  If anyone would like to price my items for me, feel free.


----------



## gamecat (May 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I were any good with that sort of thing, I would.  If anyone would like to price my items for me, feel free.




Well, it isn't that hard. Attached is a little chunk of the 3.5 SRD all about pricing items. I'm such the D&D accountant though, so YMMV.

Personally, I keep to the tables, but I don't hesitate to make ad hoc adjustments to the pricing. A good way to keep things in balance is to compare the usefuless of the item being made with an existing item, and then see how their pricings compare.


----------



## Bladesong (May 24, 2005)

This string is a great tool. I like it and have even posted here. I would like to make one humble request: that you just post the items (and cost updates to show the cost of items previously shown without them when necessary) and not comments. It takes longer to scroll through the thread with all the comments. It would be nice if you would just email the comments/questions to the individual you wish to communicate with. The exception to this "rule" would be the original "author" of the thread since it is technically his/hers.
Perhaps a moderator, with the original author's permission, could remove all the 'non-item' comments including this one? It would be greatly appreciated. Again, good thread. Thank you.


----------



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I were any good with that sort of thing, I would. If anyone would like to price my items for me, feel free.




Ditto here. As for the comment  thing, I will keep mine to the minimum possible from now on. Thanx. enjoy!


----------



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

This is just an off the cuff thinger, so if it sucks, my bad.

SUMMONED ARMOR OF THE MAGE

This armor is a set of plate male that shimmers in a simi-translucent color to reflect the users aligment. It will shine in blood red if the wearer is an evil based charecter, pearl white if the charecter is good, and a shiming translucent dark grey if the charecter is nutral . It functions as any other set of plate mail for things such as armor bonus, land speed, and any other options exept for the fallowing traits.

The armor itself is incredibly flexible, and morphs to fit the users body and shape (as long as the wearer is of M size). Thus, becuase of this, the spell interferance (or failer, I fortgot the actual name) is cut in half of the origional per level of the caster ( 1st level is half; second one forth; third one eighth, and so on). This function, however, can only be used for 4 spells per the casters level. So a level 2 caster would be able to take one forth the arcan spell failer on 8 designated spells per day. The spell it is to be used on must be decided BEFORE the spell is cast.

The one, most usufull trait of the armor, is that during the time it is uneeded, the user may choose to have the armor morph into a small plate straped to the back of the wearer by strong straps of leather. The small steel plate on the wearers back weighs one tenth it's origional weight, and does not effect the users land speed. The armor will provide and armor bonus of +1 while in this form, and takes a standard action to morph back into it's plate male form.

Please tell me what you think of this, I rather liked it, But would like to know what you guys think. If you want to do it by email, my mail is palleomortis@yahoo.com. Thanx in advance!


----------



## palleomortis (May 24, 2005)

This is another Idea I had for armor that origionated from the one above. It is basically the same thing, exect that when it shrinks, it shrinks into your skill. It will take a skilled cleric to make this, and the whole bit about spell failer does not apply. It would be neat tho, to have armor just start sprouting from your skin and surrounding your body.


----------



## Muaythaidaddy (May 25, 2005)

I'm not big on the pricing thing, but if anyone wants to price those items go right on ahead.

Nerull’s Rotting Mantle - Sacred only to the faith of Nerull (and shunned by all others), these disgusting yet potent magical cloaks are made up entirely of living flies, swarming all over the user, that provides an effective natural armor bonus of +5.  Furthermore, the cloak absorbs half of all damage taken by the wearer up to sixty points of damage.  If more than sixty points of damage is taken, the cloak is destroyed and disperses into a stinking cloud (DC 18).  In addition, all good-aligned creatures within a twenty foot radius of the cloak take a -2 penalty to hit, damage and all saving throws.  Lastly, the wearer may transform the cloak into an insect swarm compose entirely of flies.  If a good-aligned character should somehow don one of these abhorrent cloaks, they are bestowed with two temporary negative levels until the mantle is removed.

Pheledor’s Phase Belt - This broad, red silk sash was devised by Pheledor “the Phase Mage” of ancient Abbathia, as is noted in his memoirs.  It allows the wearer to carry up to five hundred additional pounds when using a teleport related spell that has a weight limit.  Furthermore, the wearer is unaffected by the restrictions of a dimensional anchor spell and is able to make free use of such spells as teleport, dimension door, phase door and similar magics while within the confines of such a spell.

Quill of Definition - This is a magical writing instrument whose means of construction have been lost down the ages.  Most specimens of this magical feather are golden-brown or light brown in hue and close to a foot in length.  Upon verbal command, the quill is capable of writing down anything it’s owner says without error, without the use of an inkwell or blotter.  The quill is also capable of answering one question each day, acting under the limitations of a legend lore spell.

“Addertounge” - Fashioned by wizards loyal to the Cult of Tiamat, this blade acts as a shortsword +2 and as a dagger of venom.  Furthermore, the sword can be commanded once each day to act as a rod of the python for up to 10 rounds.

“Dawnspeaker” - Holy to priests of Ukko, this weapon acts as a holy disrupting mace +4 and is known to have been lost to the hands of men during a religious crusade around 345 MR.  The head of the mace is shaped like a roaring lion and is known to shed light upon command.

“Godsplinter” - Legend tells of a powerful blade fashioned long ago from the splinter of a god’s bones, known as Godsplinter, that bestows wondrous powers upon it’s wielder.  In reality, this legend doesn’t stray too far from the truth, for Godsplinter was shaped from the thighbone of the god Marduk, a now-dead power who was slain battling Tiamat, the queen of evil dragons, in what is now known as the Dead Kingdoms.  Godsplinter has not been seen in Eldarun for many, many years and some historians of the Dead Kingdoms believe that it may have passed from this lane of existence.
     Godsplinter is a lawful thundering longsword +4 of knockback.  The one who wields it cannot be flanked or be the victim of a sneak attack and he will always know if a lie or falsehood is told, as if he were wearing a ring of truth.  For more information on the knockback ability, see Magic of Faerun, page 140.  

“Screaming Maiden” - This unholy good priest bane heavy mace +3 is the prize possession of Aznar “the Cruel”, high priest of the faith of Hiisi.  The weapon can detect good in a sixty foot radius and can heal the wielder once each day, but only after at least 10 points of damage has been done to a good-aligned creature.  It is chaotic evil in alignment, intelligent and delights in slaying good-aligned priests of rival faiths.  The head of the mace is fashioned to resemble a screaming woman’s face, contorted in pain.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure about how the oils should be priced, exactly, but I added prices to everything except the Goggles because I don't know how to price an item that grants a class ability.


----------



## genshou (May 25, 2005)

Here are my own contributions, ranging from high-powered to epic (in price but not spell function):

*Mordenkainen’s Staff:*

	The name of this staff is somewhat misleading - Mordenkainen’s only part in its creation was researching a powerful spell that a young and resourceful wizard placed into this item to create a clever protection for himself, and the item is not a true staff - although it is a quarterstaff, it’s type of magical function makes it a rod.
	A Mordenkainen’s Staff is a smooth, six-foot long masterwork quarterstaff made of zalantar wood and topped with a large diamond.  Magical runes are carved into the length of the wood, and a few spots sparkle like tiny stars.  The staff functions as a +1 quarterstaff, and the person wielding the staff may call upon the Mordenkainen’s disjunction spell as a standard action.
	Any time Mordenkainen’s disjunction is cast to affect a point within range (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 caster levels of the Mordenkainen’s Staff), the Mordenkainen’s Staff can be used as a free action to countercast the spell.  This function requires the user to be conscious and able to act.  The staff alerts the user of the threat, so the user does not have to ready an action and succeed at a spellcraft check to be aware that the spell is in fact Mordenkainen’s disjunction.  This use of the item is a spell trigger activation, so a Use Magic Device check (DC 20) is necessary if the spell is not on the user’s class spell list.

Caster Level: 17th; Prerequisites: Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Rod, Mordenkainen’s Disjunction; Market Price: 127,040 gp

*Bier of Everlasting Youth (a wondrous architecture; see Stronghold Builder's Guidebook):*

	This large stone bier casts true reincarnate* on any deceased creature placed upon it.  The subject’s new body takes one hour to form.  At the end of this period, the bier also casts wish to restore the creature’s original form.

Caster Level: 17th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, true reincarnate, wish; Market Price: 3,153,000 gp; Cost to Create: 76,500 gp +606,120 XP
*True reincarnate is a 9th-level druid spell from Masters of the Wild.  Details pertinent to this item: it functions as reincarnate, but affects targets dead up to 10 years per caster level, and the revived does not suffer level or Con loss.

*Cape of Escape:*
	This shimmering purple-white cape is highly fashionable.  Its true purpose, however, is far more.
	At the beginning of each tenday, this cape casts Elminster’s evasion on the wearer.  He or she can change the destination at will as a standard action, although the conditions of triggering and the spells used are based on the magic item and cannot be changed.
	Upon the death of the wearer, whenever the wearer is affected by magic jar (unless it is the wearer who cast the spell) or binding, imprisonment, or trap the soul, or any time he or she speaks the proper command word, the cape immediately activates its Elminster’s evasion effect to whisk the user away to the intended destination.  Note that a caster level check is necessary for binding, imprisonment, or trap the soul.  If astral travel is blocked, the cape instead continuously attempts both dimension door (680 ft. range) and plane shift (if necessary) until it finds a place where it can get the wearer back to his or her destination.  If in an antimagic field, the cape attempts these spells as soon as magic returns to it.  When triggered, the cape also repeatedly attempts the Drawmij’s instant summons spell on all items which were ever on the wearer’s person while wearing the cape, and were taken by anyone without the wearer’s consent or taken while the wearer was under the effect of a charm, compulsion, or domination effect.  The cape attempts this once per round.  Unlike the normal spell, an arcane mark is not necessary - the cape simply attunes itself to the matter that makes up these items.  Also, the cape can take these items if they are in someone else’s possession - but the thief can make a Will save (DC 23) to negate this (although the cape still reveals the location of the item - and who is currently hiding it - to the wearer).  Successfully saving against the cape makes that particular person immune to this spell seizing that particular item from them specifically for 24 hours.
	The two spells stored by Elminster’s evasion are both summon monster VI spells.  One spell summons a pseudonatural large water elemental***, and the other summons a pseudonatural large air elemental***.  These creatures appear at the destination of the caster and defend the wearer by default until unsummoned.
	If the wearer suffers death or any spell that would trigger the cape, but it has already been triggered that tenday, the cape can do nothing.  However, if at midnight on the first day of the next tenday the conditions still apply for triggering Elminster’s evasion, the item immediately triggers.  If the attuned person is not wearing the cape at the time, it either immediately teleports itself (as per teleport without error and/or plane shift) to the attuned person’s body or immediately triggers if the wearer’s body no longer exists (teleporting itself and all the wearer’s items to the wearer's chosen destination).

Caster Level: 17th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, dimension door, Drawmij’s instant summons, Elminster’s evasion, plane shift, summon monster VI*, and one Sor/Wiz Conjuration spell and one Sor/Wiz Universal spell, both of at least 8th level, which cannot already be a prerequisite for the item.  Heightened spells raised to an adequate spell level count for this purpose.
*This spell must be cast twice, and must be cast by an alienist (prestige class found in Tome and Blood).  If you don’t have Tome and Blood, assume a basic wizard with mimimum caster level for 6th-level spells (since that character is only assisting in item creation, you don’t need any further stats)
Market Price: 1,539,660 gp
Cost to Create: 144,830 gp + 261,587 XP**
**Note: Because the XP cost to create this item is so high that it requires a 262nd-level character to sacrifice it all him/herself, such a powerful item requires several casters each sacrificing a certain amount of XP (the exact amount of XP is up to the individual expending it).  These people must be payed 5 gp per XP point contributed, and must meet all prerequisites for crafting the item.  In general, a character can contribute a maximum of their level x1000 of experience, depending on how much experience they have earned since their last level advancement.  If the primary creator was only able to sacrifice 17,000 XP, the creation cost would be 1,367,765 gp (most of which is to pay the other casters for their XP contributions) + 17,000 XP.

***The pseudonatural template can be found in Tome and Blood under the Alienist class description.  The modifications specifically to the creatures used in this item are listed below.

Pseudonatural Large Water & Air Elementals:
As standard Large Water & Air Elementals, except:
True Strike (Su): Once per day, usable as a free action on a single attack roll.  Works as spell.
Electricity, Acid resistance 15.
DR 10/+2.
SR 16.
Alternate Form: Assume form which appears as a mass of writhing tentacles as standard action.  -1 morale penalty on attack rolls made against elemental when in alternate form.




More (and less powerful) to be revealed later


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 25, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> ***The pseudonatural template can be found in Tome and Blood under the Alienist class description.  The modifications specifically to the creatures used in this item are listed below.



Cool stuff there.  Just wanted to mention pseudonatural template is also found in the more recent Complete Arcane.  If you haven't updated this (assuming there aren't differences) you might want to look at it.


----------



## genshou (May 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool stuff there.  Just wanted to mention pseudonatural template is also found in the more recent Complete Arcane.  If you haven't updated this (assuming there aren't differences) you might want to look at it.




I don't have access to Complete Arcane-is it 3.0 compatible?  The campaign from which the two more expensive of those items was spawned started when 3.0 was first released, and ran from 1st-level to 15th-level when Savage Species was released (at which point my character acquired the feral template ), then very rapidly up to ECL 30 after that.  I don't have any plans to adjust to 3.5 at this point.  I'm not sure about compatibility between the two pseudonatural templates; get with me privately about the template traits and let's see if there are any differences.

P.S.  One of my all-time favorite self-made magic items, the Cloak of the Airmaster, will be shown in its initial form in my next item-listing post.  It is also from this campaign, and is the reason my character became so notorious, yet so untraceable at the same time.


----------



## palleomortis (May 25, 2005)

What exactly is the meaning of this "Psuedo-natural template"?


----------



## gamecat (May 27, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Here are my own contributions, ranging from high-powered to epic (in price but not spell function):
> 
> *Mordenkainen’s Staff:*
> 
> ...




Two qualms with this item:
You've vastly underpriced it.
Command word activation: Spell level * caster level * 1800
17*9*1800 = 275,400

The autocounterspell ability is a bit hard to price, but I'd say it's worth about  40,000. YMMV.

A +1/+1 quarterstaff is 4,600 gp.

275,400 + 40,000 + 4600 = 320,000 gp. Epic magic items start at 100k, if I'm not wrong. Seeing in my head, I wouldnt let a character below 27th level own this item.

Second qualm: Your flavor text is a bit wrong - Mordenkainen is a character from Greyhawk, but Zalantar is the Forgotten Realms name for Darkwood.


----------



## domino (May 27, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> What exactly is the meaning of this "Psuedo-natural template"?



Well, in short, it's the pseudonatural template.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/epic/monsters/pseudonaturalTroll.htm

As the one that's been applied to the troll, there.


----------



## genshou (May 28, 2005)

gamecat said:
			
		

> Two qualms with this item:
> You've vastly underpriced it.
> Command word activation: Spell level * caster level * 1800
> 17*9*1800 = 275,400
> ...



Since you don't know the history of the item, your second qualm is correct but unfounded.  If you must know, however, the first of these staffs was crafted by the owner of a magic wagon which utilizes Shadow to travel between worlds.

As for the first qualm, it seems there was a typo on my part.  You see, there is an alternate version of this item (a wondrous architecture) which can only perform the countercasting ability of the item.  I believe the price I posted is the price of the wondrous architecture plus the weapon enhancement bonus 

17*9*1800=275400 (though an ad hoc adjustment is necessary for the countercasting ability, which I base on percentage of overall price in order to accommodate the countercasting function with weaker spells)
2*(2000+300)=4600 (thanks for reminding me to charge for enchanting both ends of the staff; forgot that the first time)
I would apply a flat multiplier of +10% to +30% to the item's spell function cost, depending on the prevalence of magic in the campaign.  I'd reserve the +30% for campaigns where magic is as common as water, so in a standard D&D game I'd use 16%.  That would adjust the price to 324,064 gp (at least, according to my 16%).  But remember that the POWERS an item has are what makes it an epic item, NOT the price.  It's just that usually only epic-level characters can afford a single magic item with a cost above 200,000 gp.

Still, it's a handy item for your magic-laden, epic-level, plane-wandering Spellfire Channeler, isn't it?

Hey, thanks for noting the price discrepancy.  I'm glad I was able to fix that.


----------



## genshou (May 29, 2005)

As promised, in this item listing I'll show you the beginnings of a true gem among magic items.  My rogue/ranger/bloodhound just loved it.

*Cloak of the Untraceable

The Story:*
    Already a powerful adventurer at this point in time, the human rogue/ranger/bloodhound Evendur Greycastle discovered an arcane scroll in Myth Drannor.  Neither he nor his bardic companion could identify the spell (Evendur used Cosmopolitan to gain Spellcraft as a class skill, but it wasn't a spell known to the world, so the checks to identify the spell automatically failed).  Though we never found any other instance of this spell in Faerûn, it was identical to the spell _Mordenkainen's private sanctum_ from Tome and Blood (just created by someone else because–as pointed out earlier in this thread–Mordenkainen is not a resident of Toril).
    Now, since myself and my PC Evendur both happen to be enterprising individuals, we took the scroll to a local NPC wizard we had befriended in recent adventures, and let him copy it to his spellbook.  After seeing the spell's function, I had an idea.  So, Evendur asked the wizard to forge an item using that spell (plus one other), and thus was born an enchanted cloak which eventually reached a level of power equal to that of a major artifact.  This cloak is primarily responsible for Evendur Greycastle being a man of such reknown, but without anyone really knowing anything about him.

*Item Description:*
    This cloak appears as a dark forest green, wrap-around cloak with a deep hood.  It has a texture similar to that of silk, but was woven from the strands of phase spider webs.  At all times, it seems to absorb some of the light from around it, but occasionally a bright light will cause a faint shimmer to reflect off of it.
    The interior of the cloak has a few pockets useful for stashing away thieves' tools and a small amount of gems or coins.

*Item Abilities:*
    Whenever worn, the cloak prevents all Divination attempts against the wearer or any gear on the wearer's person.  When the hood is drawn up around the wearer's head, it blurs and distorts the wearer's image, making him appear as a dark, foggy mass which twists and bends light confusingly.  This grants one-half concealment and a +15 circumstance bonus on Hide checks in shadows (this does not stack with the _shadow_ armor quality, nor with a _cloak of elvenkind_).  In addition, the drawn-up hood ensures any sound the wearer makes cannot be heard, and the wearer cannot hear any sound except the sound he himself makes.  This prevents the wearer from using or being affected by language-dependent or deafening effects, but does not prevent the character from using spells with verbal components (others simply cannot hear the verbal components).

*Statistical Information:*
Caster Level: 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, _blur_, _Mordenkainen's private sanctum_; Market Price: 140,000 gp; Weight: 1/10 lbs.

*Price Breakdown:*

_Mordenkainen's private sanctum_ (5th-level Wizard spell), use activated:
Spell level * caster level * 2000 gp
5*9*2000 gp=90,000 gp
_Blur_ (price increased to match that of identical benefit _minor cloak of displacement_, then doubled for being an additional enchantment on the item):
25,000 gp*2=50,000 gp


----------



## domino (May 29, 2005)

If you want it to not stack with Shadow Armor, or a Cloak of Elvenkind, just change the circumstance bonus to a competence bonus, and thus, they'll automatically not stack, and you won't need the special caveat.


----------



## genshou (May 29, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> If you want it to not stack with Shadow Armor, or a Cloak of Elvenkind, just change the circumstance bonus to a competence bonus, and thus, they'll automatically not stack, and you won't need the special caveat.




I suppose that would be the case in 3.5, but this item was made before 3.5 came out (and some here may be able to guess my opinion on most of the 3.5 changes  ).  In 3rd Edition, both of the named items grant circumstance bonuses, which make MUCH more sense IMHO.

From the 3E DMG:


> *Circumstance:* A bonus or penalty based on situational factors, which may apply either to a check or the DC for that check.  Circumstance modifiers stack with each other, unless they arise from essentially the same circumstance.  Example: _robe of blending_.
> *Competence:* When a character has a competence bonus, he actually gets better at what he's doing, such as with the spell _guidance_.



Since the +15 bonus to Hide checks is not arising from the cloak actually making the wearer better at hiding–but instead arises from the _circumstances_ having to do with being a dark, foggy mass surrounded by shadows–it is a cirumstance bonus that does not stack with other circumstance bonuses arising from essentially the same factor.

I know this is a bit of a digression from the thread topic, but can anyone provide an intelligent reason why this or the other two items SHOULD be a competence bonus, instead of circumstance?


----------



## Evilhalfling (May 29, 2005)

*The Amulet of Beasts *
+ 1 NAC, +2 Str, 1/day Bite of the Wolf (1d8) duration 1 hour 

This amulet bears the head of a snarling wolf. 
Crafted by a psion, it gives the wearer the attributes of a beast - thicker skin, the jaws of a wolf or bear.  The wearer will find themselves sniffing and growling unless he is keeping tight control of himself.   The orginal owner of the amulet envyed the beasts, but had little empathy for them.  He prowled the lands for many years before finally having been caught by a dragon.  The dragon still keeps the amulet on hand. 

Costs: 
NAC +1 (2k) 
command word - 1,800 x1x1 /5 (560k) 
+2 Strength (4k) x2 multiple different abilities 8k 

base value 10,560 gp


----------



## domino (May 29, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> I suppose that would be the case in 3.5, but this item was made before 3.5 came out (and some here may be able to guess my opinion on most of the 3.5 changes  ). In 3rd Edition, both of the named items grant circumstance bonuses, which make MUCH more sense IMHO.
> 
> I know this is a bit of a digression from the thread topic, but can anyone provide an intelligent reason why this or the other two items SHOULD be a competence bonus, instead of circumstance?



Yeah, I thought that they would be circumstance bonuses as well. But I guess they wanted to leave the circumstance bonus open for things like hiding in an already shadowed place. I had to double check that they were competence bonuses myself.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 31, 2005)

The Gray Mask of Animal Forms

This gray-brown wooden mask allows the wearer to assume the form of the creature whose face is depicted thereon, as per the druid's wildshape ability.

Once the mask is removed or the duration of the transformation expires, the mask assumes a new shape: roll d% to determine what shape:
01-30   Bat
31-60   Rat
61-75   Cat
76-90   Weasel
91-00   Badger
This power of this mask may be used up to ten times per week.

Moderate Conjuration CL 3 _Summon Nature's Ally II_, Price 900 gp


----------



## domino (May 31, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> The Gray Mask of Animal Forms
> 
> This gray-brown wooden mask allows the wearer to assume the form of the creature whose face is depicted thereon, as per the druid's wildshape ability.
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to how you determined that price.  Because it seems AWFULLY low.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 31, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to how you determined that price.  Because it seems AWFULLY low.



Yeah, I didn't actually determine the price according to any kind of formula, and I didn't actually create this item.  I'm working on boosting the PCs power before I unleash what would otherwise be a TPK, and I decided that I wanted the Druid to get an early taste of her wildshaping ability, so I tweaked the Gray Bag of Trick from the DMG, stole the price, Caster Level, and requisite spell wholesale.  It should probably be a transmutation spell, as in polymorph any object or shapechange, and should therefore be rediculously expensive, but it's not all that powerful, actually, and instead of giving you a minion with which to draw fire, it cripples the PCs combat.

I'll probably rework this extensively before introducing it, and then tweak it a bit more after she gets the item.  I'd like to give the option to upgrade the item to a Rust or Tan Mask, and maybe put in a risk of lycanthropy too.  I just thought of this thread and decided to post what might inspire others to come up with something more gooder.


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 1, 2005)

Damn it's been a long time since I was on. Good stuff tho, all. Thanx.


----------



## Svisionguy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Silver Ring of Intervention*

Just getting back into the swing of things after many years, I like to design a general magic item for each person in the campaign. Possibly a family Heirloom or something of the like. here is my first Idea.


 "...Take this ring my son, it has saved me many a time...It will protect you..."





 Silver Ring of Intervention:



 This simple ring is of the finest silver and is otherwise non-distinct, if detect magic is cast on it, it will radiate a faint Abjuration and seem to be a +1 ring.



   [font=&quot]Once per week if the wearer of this ring receives a damaging blow that would reduce him/her to 0 hit points or lower the ring will activate. The player and DM roll percentile dice; the player must then decide to take his roll or the roll of the DM. The choice is final and the hps are applied. (I track player hps in my game, so a player never knows how much damage is taken until a high enough heal check is done. Otherwise a player will feel lightly, moderately or heavily wounded)

[/font] 1-5%               nothing happens

    6-45%             Cures 1D8+HD (max 20)

    46-70%            Cures 2D8+HD (max 20)

    71-85%            Cures 3D8+HD (max 20)

    86-95%            Cures 4D8+HD (max 20)

    96-100%           Completely Heals Wearer

I added the +HD to the heal spell because I like the item to sorta grow in power as the character does.


----------



## genshou (Jun 2, 2005)

Svisionguy said:
			
		

> Silver Ring of Intervention:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, a very nice idea!  I like to see items that grow in power as does the character.

Welcome to ENWorld, by the way!


----------



## Svisionguy (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanx for the comment and the welcome...here is the next one...

  Pendant of the Sun and the Moon



 This is a beautifully engraved spherical pendant (about the size of a silver dollar) with the image of a half moon cast in platinum and half sun cast in gold, they are joined together forming a perfect circle. 



   This magic item bestows 4 gifts:



   1)  As is it provides a deflection bonus to AC at a +1

 2)  When the wearer is a Follower of Selune and is in combat with either Lycanthropes or  Undead this increases to a bonus of +2

   3)  1/week the pendant can cast a Daylight spell (as a level 5 caster)

   4)  1/day the pendant can cast the Faerie Fire spell (As a 1st level caster)





     [font=&quot]If the character is a cleric, as he/she gains levels and new moon domain spells these will be added to the pendants 1/day casting ability. All spells are cast as the min level needed to cast and will always be 1/day, but this does effectively double the Moon domain spells/day.[/font]


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok, I have just got back from a trip, and have a few for ya. I will try to spread them out tho, and get the whole "item a day" thing back.


Gravity stone


This stone is perfectly sepherical, and inscribed with runes. When held aloft, and the command word is spoken, the sphere hovers and humms where it was held for 1 min, then everything within a thirty foot radius is pulled towards it with a force of up to 100,000 lbs. It remains this way until the command word is once again spoken. It has effects on every type of matter, as if it were it's own little planet.

Anti-gravity stone

This is exactly the same, exept for that everything with-in the thirty foot radius is pushed away with that force.


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey, one quick question, Do you guys use the prices you calculate out, or do you price it with what you think it should be?


----------



## genshou (Jun 7, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey, one quick question, Do you guys use the prices you calculate out, or do you price it with what you think it should be?



Most of the time, I use the calculated price for the simpler items.  But sometimes, after comparing an item with similar items of the same price, I find it has to go up or down to match items characters would have a similar level of desire to own.

Really, it all comes down to how valuable the item is to players.  Who _wouldn't_ want a _bier of everlasting youth_ (see one of my item posts above)?


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 11, 2005)

Hm, Thanx. Heres a few other thingerdoodles fro you.

IMOVABLE SAND

This acts exactly like and imovable rod (DMG) exect for the fact that it is sand. With a DC of DM's choic, the user can cast out the sand and the the user presses a stud on a small silver block to freeze the sand in place, thus forming either a wall (That would requires a Spot DC to see) or a wilkway over a pit, or somthing of the sort.


----------



## domino (Jun 11, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey, one quick question, Do you guys use the prices you calculate out, or do you price it with what you think it should be?



Calculate.  I may give a "DM fiat" reduction in price with some stuff, but usually not so much.  For example, the ring of prestidigitation and mending a few pages back is slightly lower than it should be by RAW because it really only gives you benefits if the DM allows it.  There's no real rules for being stinky or dressed in rags, so there's no official penalty for it.  It's straight role playing effects, mostly.


----------



## Corbert (Jun 11, 2005)

*Helm of Delayed Blast Teleportation*

Helm of Delayed Blast Teleportation 

	This helm will function for its wearer exactly as a Helm of Teleportation, but has the added function of dropping a delayed blast fireball (6d6) at the same moment of teleportation. The fireball explodes 1d4 rounds later. 
The helm has two separate command words, which may be thought instead of verbalized; one to simply teleport normally, and one to drop a delayed blast fireball and then teleport.

CL 14th; Craft Wondrous Item; Teleport, Delayed Blast Fireball, Price 166,200gp (if I calulated it right).


----------



## wuyanei (Jun 11, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hey, one quick question, Do you guys use the prices you calculate out, or do you price it with what you think it should be?




First, estimate a 'range' based on what party level I want the players to get access to the item at (generally, I will not introduce an item whose price is more than 30%~40% of a single character's total wealth).

Then, calculate the price by the rules. If the item's calculated price is too high, I will tone down the item's power (while keeping the flavor as intact as possible) until it fits the target price range. If the item's calculated price feels too low, I will review all of the assumptions used in the calculations, and/or try the calculations by a different basis (for example calculate a _ring of true strike_ as a +20 intuition bonus instead of as a 1st level spell). Repeat until the price is in the reasonable range.

Finally, use the process of calculation as rationalization to the players (so they don't _feel_ that your are just pulling a number out of thin air.


----------



## domino (Jun 11, 2005)

Corbert said:
			
		

> a delayed blast fireball (6d6)



A delayed blast fireball has as minimum of 13d6 for damage.  As a 7th level spell, the wizard must be at least level 13 to cast it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 11, 2005)

> Originally posted by *domino*
> A delayed blast fireball has as minimum of 13d6 for damage. As a 7th level spell, the wizard must be at least level 13 to cast it.




Doesn't a caster have the ability, if they so desire it, to treat themselves as a lesser caster?  I'm sure there are plenty of reasons out there why a caster would want to do this.  And while I'm thinking about it, wouldn't the CL be 13th then?

Oh, and sorry about not posting any magical items recently.  I'm not DMing anyone atm and thus my inspiration has been greatly diminished.


----------



## domino (Jun 11, 2005)

You can lower your caster level willingly for certain things.

HOWEVER, you cannot lower it below the minimum needed to cast a spell.

It might be CL 14 because he used the sorceror's spell progression, rather than the Wizards, which is slower.


----------



## wuyanei (Jun 11, 2005)

That is true for spells, scroll, wands and staves, but not neccessarily so for wonderous items. See _necklace of fireballs_ (AKA _necklace of explosive decapitation_):



> *Necklace of Fireballs*: This device appears to be nothing but beads on a string, sometimes with the ends tied together to form a necklace. (It does not count as an item worn around the neck for the purpose of determining which of a character’s worn magic items is effective.) If a character holds it, however, all can see the strand as it really is—a golden chain from which hang a number of golden spheres. The spheres are detachable by the wearer (and only by the wearer), who can easily hurl one of them up to 70 feet. When a sphere arrives at the end of its trajectory, it detonates as a fireball spell (Reflex DC 14 half ).
> 
> Spheres come in different strengths, ranging from those that deal 2d6 points of fire damage to those that deal 10d6. The market price of a sphere is 150 gp for each die of damage it deals.
> 
> ...


----------



## domino (Jun 11, 2005)

But those aren't actually fireballs.  They're balls that detonate as fireballs.

Likewise, the various stat boosting items +2 use the buff spells, but don't actually give the +4 the spell would.

Of course, this means that the whole thing can be fixed by saying that the helm drops a bead/ball that explodes as a fireball 1d4 rounds later.  Same thing, but isn't actually a delayed blast fireball.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 12, 2005)

Quivver of Plenty-
These hydra-hide bolt-cases were psionically endowed with the ability to manifest Bolt (0-level MetaCre) at will.  The wearer will find 20 arrows, bolts, sling stones, darts, or even javelins for his atlatl (the devices creates ammo of the type its owner favors, and will immediately start creating new ammo if a new owner takes possession of it) if he reaches in, and the items will replenish at a rate of one per round.

Originally only three were crafted by Celeste Evrae of the Broken Chains adventuring company of Safeton for the company's use, but several more were crafted for heroes of the Giant Wars by Celeste, especially Steeleye Snick, companion of Ferron, Fist of the North, the legendary Wolf Nomad who wields a Hammer of Thunderbolts.  Celeste apparently made dozens over time to give out as party favors to guests at the Cottage of the Unfettered, the Broken Chains' home on the outskirts of Istivin.  Many more copies were made by other psions, much to the chagrin of fletchers everywhere.

(Requires: Craft Universal Item, Bolt.  Cost 750gp, 30xp (assumes Metacreativity), Market Price 1500gp)


Ranger's Quivver-
These dragonhide leather bolt-cases were psionically endowed with the ability to manifest Bolt (0-level MetaCre) at will.  The wearer will find 20 arrows, bolts, sling stones, darts, or even javelins for his atlatl (the devices creates ammo of the type its owner favors, and will immediately start creating new ammo if a new owner takes possession of it) if he reaches in, and the items will replenish at a rate of two per round.

(Requires: Craft Universal Item, Quicken Power, Bolt.  Cost 26250gp, 1050xp (assumes Metacreativity), Market Price 52,500gp)

A more advanced version of the Quivver of Plenty, only three of these were made by Celeste herself, although many psions saw the utility of these bolt-cases and the design was copied with great success.


Hick's Sticks-
This red dragonhide leather bolt-case was psionically endowed with the ability to manifest Bolt (0-level MetaCre) at will.  The wearer will find 20 arrows, bolts, sling stones, darts, or even javelins for his atlatl (the devices creates ammo of the type its owner favors, and will immediately start creating new ammo if a new owner takes possession of it) if he reaches in, and the items will replenish at a rate of three per round.

(Requires: Craft Universal Item, Craft Epic Universal Item, Quicken Power, MultiPower (Psionic Multispell), Bolt.  Cost 262,500gp, 10,500xp (assumes Metacreativity), Market Price 525,000gp)

A troth-plight to her husband, ranger Harlan Hicks, this bolt-case of red dragonhide was covered in embroidery by Celeste Evrae and bears Hick's name.  The bottom is carved from a red dragon scale.  The embroidery shows giants, drow, fiends, medusae, and hydras pierced with arrows and falling.  Arrows generated by this bolt-case are credited with striking down many fiends, giants, and drow.



(Magic Items are better if there's something for Legend Lore to find out, n'est pas?)


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, I have another one withoute all the stats on it. I'm not the best with that, so if you want to use it, you may have to figure the stuff out on your own. Sorry.


EXPLOSIVE SAND

  This sand is specially made from the best of thunderstones, and ground by the most skilled and talented of alchemists. It is ground increadable fine, and can be spread out over an area of 8 square feet per pound. The sand is used as a trap like to caltrops. When tread upon, the sand explodes, and the unfortunate person who walked across the sand takes damage equal to that of a thunder stone hiting them dead on.



THE PERFECT KEY

This is a slim peice of light grey metal about six inches long. This is the rogues dream come true. When the metal is incerted into a key hole, and the command word spoken, the metal slowly melts and forms into a key that fits the lock and acts as the key it was ment to be. This will work on any type of lock other than magical. However after 12 uses (6 on one end, and 6 on another) the metal is so deformed that it is no longer of use, and can hardly form to fit itself into a block.


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry to put you through this, but here we go.

WARRIOR'S ARM-BRACE

These are a pair of golden arm bracers with highly detailed inscriptions of variouse weaponry surounding them. The bracers, once placed on the arm, magically seal, and cannot be removed without the use of magic. These bracers seem to be completely ordinary until the wearer murmer the command word. At wich point the arm braces glows whith an incredable light. When the light receads, there is a longsword +2 in the weilders dominant hand, and a small sheild in the other. This action take a full round,  as would drawing a sword, and they recead once the weilder murmers the command word once again.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 15, 2005)

Thunderpuch
This pair of adamantine +5 gauntlets appears to be nothing more than finely crafted battle gloves that seem to hum as a tuning fork near the end of its tone. On the hands of a monk, they show their true power, allowing the wearer to cast Toronexti's Fists of Fury (sonic), 2 times per day at 20th caster level.  Even without the spell, fists augmented by the gauntlets still benefit from adamantine quality for penetrating damage reduction, and gain a +5 enhancement bonus to attacks and damage.  Note that kicks, headbutts, bites, tail slams and wing buffets are also empowered by this spell, but only the hands gain the adamantine and enhancement bonuses.  This set of enchantments would work equally well on footgear.

(Caster level 20th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Items, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Toronexti's Fists of Fury, Greater Magic Weapon; Market Price 98,000; Cost to Create: 49,000gp + 1960xp)

Toronexti’s Fists of Fury
Alteration
Level Sor/Wiz 3
Components: V, S
Casting time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Target: Target’s natural weapons
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving throw: Yes (harmless) and Reflex partial
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless), and Yes

When this spell is prepared, the wizard chooses an energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic). For the duration of the spell, all of the target’s ('unarmed fighter's' hereafter) natural weapons (defined as an entire limb or entire head; knees and feet are the same natural weapon for purposes of this spell, as are elbows and hands or claws) deal additional damage of that type equal to 1d6 per 3 levels of the caster (max 5d6), with those struck being entitled to a Reflex save for half damage. Each natural weapon may only deal this damage once per round, but recharges at the unarmed fighter’s initiative each round for the duration of the spell. If the unarmed fighter has the Deflect Arrows feat, he may attempt to deflect any ray or energy missile attack of the type he is charged with by making a Reflex save against it. If successful, the attack is redirected away from him in a random direction. If the Snatch Arrows feat is possessed, the incoming spell may be thrown in the direction of any desired other target, to a range of 25’ + 5’ per level or HD of the unarmed fighter, if the range is sufficient, treat it as a ranged touch attack against the new target.

(Well, yeah, this is just the cat's ass for a monk.  Then again, it was created by a monk-wizard gestalt, so it ought to be.  Kick, punch, kick, punch, head-butt, all at + a butt-load d6 if your wizard friend is any good.  High time monks got a flaming burst...)


----------



## domino (Jun 15, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> These bracers seem to be completely ordinary until the wearer murmer the command word. At wich point the arm braces glows whith an incredable light. When the light receads, there is a longsword +2 in the weilders dominant hand, and a small sheild in the other. This action take a full round, as would drawing a sword, and they recead once the weilder murmers the command word once again.



Unless you want to make a specific rule, I'm fairly certain that a command word must be spoken clearly and firmly, not just murmured.


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 15, 2005)

Yea, I guess whatever floats your boat there, domingo. I am not the best with rules, so if someone wants an item, then they usually have to add the rules on their own, sorry.


----------



## genshou (Jun 15, 2005)

Rod of the Banquet ("Stick of Many Foods")

This ornate 4-foot marble rod is capped by a sculpture of a bunch of grapes.  Once per day when the rod is held over a table and the command word is spoken, it creates a great feast for twelve as per the _heroes' feast_ spell.  In addition, a second command word can cause it to produce ordinary food and drink for fifteen humans (or five horses) three times per day as per the _create food and water_ spell.  Finally, the rod may be used to purify one cubic foot of food or water per round [Edit: by touching it to the food or the glass/tankard/bottle], as per the _purify food and drink_ spell.

_Caster Level:_ 11th; _Prerequisites:_ Craft Rod, _heroes' feast_, _create food and water_, _purify food and drink_; Market Price: 82,000 gp


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 15, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Rod of the Banquet ("Stick of Many Foods")



Neato!


----------



## Quickleaf (Jun 15, 2005)

Oh, a stick of many foods! Gurgi's tummy is hungry...

*Khasoum’s Magic Quiver (minor artifact)*
This ornate quiver used to belong to the hero-king Khasoum. When used by a Lawful Good character, any arrow placed in the quiver gains magical qualities for one round after it is drawn from the quiver. An arrow drawn from the quiver can be enchanted with one of three qualities, depending on the command word used:
_“A Storm of Arrows”:_ This power only works when used under an open sky. When the arrow is fired, it makes the entire sky appear to be blotted out with buzzing arrows. Enemies that witness this illusionary barrage must make a Will save (DC 10 + the archer’s level/HD) or be forced to take the nearest cover for that rest of that round. If their save is successful, however, the enemy realizes that the storm is an illusion and is unaffected. Once an enemy has been affected by this illusion, they may not be so deceived by the same archer again. 
_“The Shah Bids Thee”:_ This power only works when the arrow is loosed over the heads of allies (it is not used for combat). When fired, the arrow delivers a message as per the spell to every ally within 30 feet of the arrows flight path; this message is heard as a soothing woman’s voice, saying “The Shah bids thee…” If the archer possesses any bardic music abilities these may be used by the arrow.
_“A Path for My Troops”:_ This power only works when the arrow is fired at two or more opponents who are in a straight line (one behind the other). The arrow initiates a ranged bull rush attack against anyone in its path. Treat the arrow as if it was Medium-sized, and it adds a +4 bonus to the bull rush attempt (in addition to the archer’s Strength bonus). This bull rush only works against Large-sized or smaller creatures. Each creature knocked aside by the bull rush moves 5 feet away from the arrow, and must make a DC 20 Reflex save or be knocked prone. The arrow travels until either it has reached the extent of Medium range or a creature resists the bull rush, effectively carving a line through enemy troops for your allies to use.

*Khasoum’s Father Bow* 
This +3 thundering composite long bow used to belong to the hero-king Khasoum. It is only wieldable by someone with 16 or greater Strength. At the archer’s option, it can be fired low over the heads of enemies when striking a foe. If performing this shot, all creatures directly under the bow’s line of fire must make a DC 20 Will save or fall prone as the sound of the roaring arrow swoops over their heads.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 15, 2005)

*The Master Text*

An NPC wizard in my campaign world has created an artifact: The Master Text.

He owns a bookshop/bookbinding shop, and keeps The Master Text in a vault in the basement.  Every blank spellbook he sells is enchanted to send a copy of every spell recorded therein to The Master Text.  He spends a lot of money enchanting these spellbooks and hiding the enchantments with Magic Aura spells, but he more than recovers his losses by discretely selling unique spells to high-paying clients.

The Master Text is highly resistant to the kinds of "cursed" spells that ruin or rearrange the books into which they're scribed, but some effort is still required toward protecting the contents of The Master Text and adding to its pages.

This NPC is also one of the current campaign's biggest proponent of "magical common," a common system of spell notation advocated at several wizard academies as "more efficient," and facilitative of scholarly cooperation and the advancement of learning.  Magical Common" has become so widespread that nearly all wizards of note are familiar enough with it to read its notations as well as they can their own, and are able to record spells with this system, even if they themselves refrain from using it to record spells in their own spellbooks.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 20, 2005)

Removable Tattoo of Prestidigitation
This wondorous item appears to be a thin sheet of paper with an arcane symbol on it. However, when pressed against a creatures skin the paper melds into the creatures skin, leaving a tattoo that may only be removed by the bearer. While a creature is "wearing" the tattoo they are constantly under the effect of Prestidigitation.
Price: 1/2(0 level spell)*1(caster level)*2(no item slot)*2000(continuos item)= 2000
prereqs: Craft wonderous item, Prestidigitation

Thanks ZuulMoG


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 20, 2005)

Prestidigitation. I generally put the enchantment onto an undershirt, and use the cantrip to soil it if captured. It tends to get overlooked that way, since it's underneath normal clothing and not immediately visible, and can come in handy in an escape attempt. I call them Presto Vests. (Half the price 'cause Vest is a slot.)

As panties or boxers, it would not use a slot, but would be even more likely to be missed.  If the tattoo is noticed, someone might decide to just cut it off.  Ouch.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 20, 2005)

The King's Cup

This ornate goblet is circled with emeralds and diamonds one inch below the rim, and made of gold with platinum chasing in the shape of Furyondy's coat-of-arms, with four silver feet like a bathtub's. A gift to a former King of Furyondy from the nation of Veluna, this beautiful piece was the king's favorite table setting for three decades of peaceful and just rule. It sat at many other Furyondian kings' tables as well, until a bold thief stole it along with some other jewels in CY437. After several Furyondian monarchs died of poison at their tables, its true value was realized.

This gem-studded cup of precious metals generates the Neutralise Poison spell as a continuous effect on any liquid poured into it, (and also affects any substance added to said liquid). (Caster lvl 5th, Craft WI, Neutralise Posion, Cost to create 30,000gp + 1,200xp, Market Price 60,000gp)

(PS, has this puppy got Plotinus Hookinus written all over it or what?)


----------



## genshou (Jun 22, 2005)

ZuulMoG said:
			
		

> (PS, has this puppy got Plotinus Hookinus written all over it or what?)



Indeed.  My continuous _detect plot hook_ spell-like ability is causing a tingling sensation all up and down my back.  Then again, maybe that's just the allergy shots.


----------



## dedicated (Jun 22, 2005)

> Originally posted by *ZuulMoG* _As panties or boxers, it would not use a slot, but would be even more likely to be missed. If the tattoo is noticed, someone might decide to just cut it off. Ouch._




A crafty player could just put it under his eyelid or on the roof of his mouth. Imagine trying to find that!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2005)

These items are getting really good and creative... thanks guys!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 22, 2005)

*Goodhoney*

Originally created by the Pharaoh's priests in Glytap, goodhoney is named for the druid-developed imitation, generally regarded as superior in both taste and efficacy to the original version.  The druidic goodhoney is also far less expensive than that produced by the Pharaoh's priests, which is now only used for embalming the Pharoahs themselves.  Often found in canopic jars like those used to store the embalmed organs of properly prepared mummies, this substance is both nutrative and curative.  Found in batches of 2d4 doses, each 1 ounce dose can nourish a medium-size creature as well as a full meal, and cures 1hp damage, to a maximum of 8 points of healing in any 24-hour period.  Goodhoney never spoils.  Special: Organic substances immersed entirely in goodhoney are preserved indefinitely as though under the effects of a permenant _Gentle Repose_ spell.  

If creator is a druid:
Faint Transmutation  CL 1st;  _Goodberry_.  Price: 50gp. Cost to create: 25gp

If creator is a Cleric:
Necromancy and Conjuration CL 3rd; Brew Potion, _Cure Minor Wounds_, _Create Food and Water_, _Gentle Repose_  (Price: 1125gp.) Cost to create: 562gp, 5sp

Note: I have put the market price for the clerical version in parenthesis because, obviously, it is never cost efficient for clerics to sell goodhoney in any market where druid could sell it.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 23, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> A crafty player could just put it under his eyelid or on the roof of his mouth. Imagine trying to find that!



Eyelids are thin enough that I as DM would rule that one's eyes glowed to Detect Magic. Looking in a captive's mouth for small items is fairly standard. A magical tattoo in either location would pose a serious health risk to anyone that was having it forcibly removed. Tattooing MI's onto your skin is not a great idea if capture is possible. It's easier and safer to use as undergarments.

That said, we need another item...hmmm. spur of the moment, on the fly, by the seat of my pants...


Sword of the Accidental Legend (Nebbish's Sword)

This finely crafted longsword has been wielded by dozens of ancient kings, heroes, and even a villain or two. All who wielded it ended their lives in either glory or ignominy, not one who possessed it was less than a legend. It first appeared in souther Aerdy, where then peasant farmer Thaddeus, Champion of Pelor wielded it and led a rebellion against Agmar the Butcher, one of Aerdy most reviled tyrants of legend. It was looted from Thaddeus' tomb by bandits, and fell into the hands of Rastigar the Black, highwayman extraordinaire, who terrorized the Shield Lands briefly, until he was slain by adventurers. The Nyr Dyv Watchers, the adventurers who claimed the sword, boldly proclaimed a campaign against the green wyrm Chlordrammnon, and vanished into the Gnarley Forest. The blade was not seen for almost 100 years, until it showed up in Greyhawk at auction. It was never sold, for the bold and legendary thief Shalazar Silkstride pildered nine of the choicest items offered for sale from under the noses of the guards upon the wares, and wound up in the hands of Shulguz Greentooth, a notorius half-orc pirate captain. The sword is thought lost with his ship when the Sea Princes navy finally cornered him and burnt Spear of Grummsh to the waterline. If it does surface again, it is certain to write yet another page in the annals of legend.

This nameless mithril +5 Keen Defending longsword is intelligent (I17, W10, Ch17, Ego 19, AL: True Neutral, communicates by telepathy only; Minor Powers: wielder gains use of the following feats while holding the sword: Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), and up to three of: Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Combat Expertise, and Whirlwind Attack (<-Major Power) (if user has some or all of these, no other benefits apply). The sword has the special purpose of defeating/slaying all but the wielder, and constantly grants him a +2 luck bonus to saves, attacks, and skill and ability rolls. 

The sword makes heroes out of zeroes, and lives to make legends. It has no concept of mortality or fear, and will seek to encourage its possessor to do the greatest available deed of heroism, glory, or reckless thirst for power, usually in accord with the wielder's alignment and inclinations. If an ego struggle results because this course of action is refused, the sword will seek a new user by leading the old one into battle with a superior force.

(CL20th, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Psionic Arms and Armor, Tenser's Transformation, Divine Might, Heroism, Speed of Thought, Fate of One, and Combat Precognition. Market Price 320,000gp, Cost to Create: 160,000gp, 6,400xp.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 24, 2005)

Ugh, no new entries?  Oookaaay...

Death's Door-wardens
First appearing in Keoland, these small tablets have saved the lives of many Keolandish troops sorely injured in battle.  Seafoam green in color, if ingested by a healthy human, they have no discernable effect, other than a sudden attack of gas that passes almost as fast as it comes on (d6 minutes onset, lasts one round).  The tablet is intended to be broken in the mouth or near the nose of a fallen soldier or comrade (if held in mouth, may be bitten down on as a free action in response to an attack that deals damage dropping the target below 0hp, if broken near the nose, is a standard action that draws an AoO).  If this is done before death, it acts as a Heal check with a +10 competence bonus for the purpose of stabilizing the victim.

(Requires: CL1, Craft Alchemy, Heal skill 6 ranks.  Market Price 2gp, Cost to Create 1g, 1xp)


----------



## dedicated (Jun 24, 2005)

saddle of mount healing
   this magical ability can be placed on any saddle. It allows the mount's owner (for this purpose a stolen or borrowed mount counts as being owned) to heal their mount as the heal mount paladin spell once per day.

cost either 5,200, 7,800 or 10,400 gp (depending on whether it would count as a slotted item, uncustomary space limitation, or no space limitation; I'm not exactly sure)


----------



## dedicated (Jun 25, 2005)

Poision needles
when flicked from your hand a poision needlemultiplies into a poison dripping hail of needles as per the _poison needles spell_, when they hit a target (normal ranged attack; range 50ft) the needles deal 5d4 damge and have one of the poison effects listed under the _poison needles_ spell

cost 1000 gp each (one time item)

blade of whirling

This is a proplety that can be added to any melee slashing weapon (or gem on said slashing weapon  ). This blade can be hurled in a 60 ft line and you get 1 attack against each creature in the line. This is treated as a normal melee atack, except, you can choose to substitute your intelligence(if made by a wizard or other intelligence based spellcaster) or charisma (if made by a sorceror or other charisma based spellcaster) for your strength modifier to attack and damage rolls; the weapon deals damage as you would in melee, including any bonuses from ability scores or feats. The weapon immediatly and unerringly returns to your hand after attempting the last of its attacks.

Price +12,000


----------



## dedicated (Jun 25, 2005)

(quarter)Staff of many spells
this staff-like object allows the weilder to cast any 0th,1rst,2nd, or 3rd level spell, from the player's handbook sorc/wizard spell list, known without using a spell slot.
(basically a staff with unlimited charges)
cost 905,625


----------



## dedicated (Jun 26, 2005)

Staff of spell dueling
   when worn this staff allows the wearer to counterspell as an immediate action
price: 360,000


----------



## palleomortis (Jun 26, 2005)

don't know if any of you do requests, but i am thinkng of making a dragon rider, anthing for that?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jun 26, 2005)

*Bolos of earthbinding*

These bolos magaically hamper the flight of anything they hit.  They can be thrown as a ranged touch attack, range increment 10'.   The target must make a Fort save (DC 13) or be prevented  from flying, falling to the ground as if under a feather fall.  Even if the save is sucessful the targets flight speed is slowed by 50' (cannot reduce speed to under 10'). Each bolo can only be used once.  
500 gp base price, wt 2 lbs - freqently coming in bundles of 2-5 

this is one one of my favorate dragon fighting spells - dragon riders could make most other fliers nearly immobile with it. 

and the staff of many spells? really? this looks epic- perhaps even strong epic, how did you get pricing?


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jun 26, 2005)

Dragonsaddle
This enchanted leather seat will, upon utterance of the command word, adhere to the back or neck of any willing dragon, or to an unwilling dragon that fails a Fort DC18 save.  A second command word will cause it to adhere to any Small, Medium, or Large rider seated within it (it expands and contracts to fit any in this range) as well, guaranteeing them the ability to remain in their seat even during maneuvers that leave them upside down.  It grants a +5 equipment bonus to Ride checks made while a-dragon-back.
If the dragon ceases flying (due to death, paralysis, unconsciousness, etc...) the saddle detaches from the dragon and drops under the effect of a Feather Fall spell, duration 10 rounds.  This is automatic, however it can be triggered while the dragon is able to fly via a command word, for emergency dismounts.

Market price ought to be around 20,000gp, but I'm not gonna calculate it.


----------



## The Edge (Jun 29, 2005)

Stumbleducks Hot Sauce

This smallish square glass bottle contains a opaque liquid, a strong red in colour. When exposed to air the hot sauce heats rapidly to a temperature of (?very hot, im not exactly sure?). If pour across a apropriate floor (no holes, not porous etc) it will cover a 5 ft square. Any creture lacking sufficent foot protection is burned and takes damage and effects as a cantrips would. Thick soled boots will protect the wearer, though possibly being ruined doing so. Thiner shoes will not protect. The sauce will ignite any reasonably flamable object with sufficient contact. The hot sauce remains dangerously hot for half an hour, after which it gradualy cools. The sauce is in fact edible (provided it is allowed time to cool), giveing it the most useful ability to both cook and season your food. Once cooled it has hot spicey taste, yet still remaining slightly warm from before. If thrown as a splash weapon, the sudden contact with air causes a more violent heating, sending small sauce coated shards of glass in all directions. dealing (?d?) piercing and fire damage to all cretures in (?maybe 5 ft ?) radius.


I like this, its an unfinished idea, hence the holes in the description. Also it has more uses such as a weapon coating which I'd to consider. Who knows what players would think of.


----------



## jaker2003 (Jun 30, 2005)

ZuulMoG said:
			
		

> Dragonsaddle
> This enchanted leather seat will, upon utterance of the command word, adhere to the back or neck of any willing dragon, or to an unwilling dragon that fails a Fort DC18 save.




The save should be Will based, Dragons are magical, wouldn't it just will the saddle away?
Or maybe Reflex based, to wiggle free before the saddle can get a hold.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jul 1, 2005)

jaker2003 said:
			
		

> The save should be Will based, Dragons are magical, wouldn't it just will the saddle away?
> Or maybe Reflex based, to wiggle free before the saddle can get a hold.



It's DC18, does it matter?  Other than wormlings, not many dragons are going to have one attached to them involuntarily, and I pity the fool that slaps one on anyway.

I chose Fortitude because tearing it away requires a high pain threshold.  Maybe Will would have been a better choice, but my intuition says Fortitude.


----------



## Sravoff (Jul 2, 2005)

Shadow Picks

These are a rogues best friend. When placed against the skin and the command word spoken, the lock picks become a tatoo of the wearsers design. The picks radiate magic if detected for but are in no other way detectable. 

I read this somewhere a very long time ago somewhere. I wish i could remember where.......

-Sravoff


----------



## dedicated (Jul 2, 2005)

Amulets of unseen life
    when activated by a command word this amulet gives you 1d10+10 temporary hit points. for 10 hours.
  price 36,000
Amulet of hidden life
     when activated by a command word this amulet gives you 20 temporary hit points
  price 90,000


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 2, 2005)

> Originally posted by *dedicated*
> Amulets of unseen life
> when activated by a command word this amulet gives you 1d10+10 temporary hit points. for 10 hours.
> price 36,000
> ...




Out of curiosity, why is this so expensive?  If I had the choice to spend 36k on either this item or a Amulet of Health +6, I would by the Amulet of Health because it increases my Con, giving me 3hp/level, which at level 7 is greater than the 90k item item, +3 to Con skill checks and Fort saves.  Yes, I suppose they would stack, but I'm still not sure these Amulets would be worth it.


----------



## dedicated (Jul 2, 2005)

the amulet of hidden life use the maximized version of a 2nd level spell, so it's fitfh level
so for unseen life the pricing is 2*10(caster level)*1,800
and for hidden life  it's 5*10*1,800


----------



## dedicated (Jul 2, 2005)

sorry about the double post,
my computer weirded out on me


----------



## Sravoff (Jul 2, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, why is this so expensive? If I had the choice to spend 36k on either this item or a Amulet of Health +6, I would by the Amulet of Health because it increases my Con, giving me 3hp/level, which at level 7 is greater than the 90k item item, +3 to Con skill checks and Fort saves. Yes, I suppose they would stack, but I'm still not sure these Amulets would be worth it.




I also wonder. By 3.5 rules, the average 13th level character has about 43k. This is the lowest "average" level a character could get this. Amulet of health gives you an extra 3 hitpoints per level, thus meaning an extra 39 hitpoints. Much more than the amulet of unseen health.

Just wondering

Edit: ahhh.... I see. Wow! that formula worked odd eh?

-Sravoff


----------



## dedicated (Jul 6, 2005)

bracers of death

the wearer of these bracers is surronded by a continual _circle of death_ that kills all creatures of 80 or fewer hit dice within a 40 ft radius

price 1,440,000


----------



## jaker2003 (Jul 6, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> bracers of death
> 
> the wearer of these bracers is surronded by a continual _circle of death_ that kills all creatures of 80 or fewer hit dice within a 40 ft radius
> 
> price 360,000




That's a cheap cheat


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jul 7, 2005)

How would you acquire such a thing?

"See, now these bracers are pretty neat, you just put them on like this..."

<everyone within 40' of shopkeeper dies>

"I lose more customers this way..."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 7, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> bracers of death
> 
> the wearer of these bracers is surronded by a continual _circle of death_ that kills all creatures of 80 or fewer hit dice within a 40 ft radius
> 
> price 360,000



 How'd you come up with this?  And the pricing?


----------



## dedicated (Jul 7, 2005)

sorry, the price should be 1,440,000
I forgot one of the modifiers


----------



## domino (Jul 8, 2005)

That's not how Circle of death works.

From the SRD.
"No creature of 9 or more HD can be affected"


----------



## Chriskaballa (Jul 8, 2005)

I think he was going for a continual emanation of the Epic spell Momento Mori, which is in the Epic Level Handbook. In which case, it'd be a much, much higher price. In fact, it ought to be a major artifact.


----------



## domino (Jul 8, 2005)

Momento Mori is also for 160 hd nastiness.  He could use the straight slay seed, but then he's working with creating his own epic spell levels, and that gets all sorts of complicated.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 8, 2005)

dedicated, did you also factor in that epic items are always (normal cost x 10)?

If you could show the math, that'd be nice.


----------



## Ravilah (Jul 8, 2005)

The Golden Avenger

Long ago, all the lands of Ur-Peregavin sang the praises of the great paladin Bulwie of Calthanar and his dear companion Oromeyatijal, a golden dragon.  Sadly, Bulwie was suduced to evil by the Dracolich of Ettinsmarsh and his promise of immortality. Grieved and angry, Oromeyatijal went forth in an attempt to either redeem his friend or to slay him.  The dragon caught Bulwie alone on the Pass of Lorzen and of the terrible battle that ensued only the eagles in their eyries can tell us. In the end, Oromeyatijal was gravely wounded, and Bulwie, now utterly hate-twisted, used his old, now weakened, Holy Avenger to slay his former companion.  But, in an unexpected turn of events, the soul of Oromeyatijal entered into the sword, making it a weapon even more powerful and holy. A great pain came upon Bulwie whenever he held the sword or even looked upon the blade. But in his pride Bulwie refused to throw away the weapon, and instead kept it locked in a secret chamber of his fortress along with the bones of the slain golden dragon.  A century later, a planar champion defeated Bulwie and rescued the sword from the bowels of the fortess. What has happened to it since is debated by the few historians who research such things.

The Golden Avenger is a +2 cold iron longword which becomes a +5 holy cold iron longsword in the hands of a paladin. It provides spell resistance of 5 + the paladin's level to the wielder and to anyone adjacent to him. It also allows the use of greater dispel magic once per round at the level of the paladin.
However, no matter who wields the weapon, whenever the wielder recognizes the sight of a chromatic dragon, blackgaurd, or dracolich the spirit of the gold dragon awakens, filling the wielder with tremendous power and rage.  He gains +4 to Strength and Constitutionm, a +2 to Will saves, and a -2 to AC (as a Barbarian rage).  The sword itself takes on the attributes of a Dragon's Bane weapon (rising to a +4 weapon for non-paladins, but remaining at +5 for  paladins, and dealing an extra 2d6 damage).  The wielder attacks the evil creature at once, losing all concept of stealth or negotiation (a paladin gets a Will DC 22 saving throw to avoid this rage, but a non-paladin gets no saving throw).
Depending on the foe, there is also a small percent chance that the wielder will also sprout golden  dragon wings and gain a one time breath weapon attack (fire, 30 ft cone, Ref DC 20):

Chromatic dragon........2%
Blackgaurd.................5%
Dracolich...................10%

The righteous rage does not end until the foe is either dead or out of sight. The wielder is fatigued at the end of the battle, as a barbarian would be.

Well, what do you think? Would this have a price to it?


----------



## Sravoff (Jul 8, 2005)

You sure you don't want an ego score with that? Just wondering. Pricing, artifactual.

Slippers of Steele

These grubby looking silk slippers appear rather damaged and worn. However any creatur from tiny to huge size who attemts to put the slippers on finds them to be a perfect fit. Any creature wearing the slippers cannot be affected by caltrops or any similar item/spell.

Price, 20,000 sp

-Sravoff


----------



## ARandomGod (Jul 9, 2005)

Pick-up-Sticks

I sometimes like to have actual, physical props for magic items. It can be fun. It's especially fun at first, when you lay out an item on the table and tell them that "you find this". A player reaches for it and you say "So YOUR character picks it up?"

It's fun to watch them jerk their hands back, look at you nervously...

Anyhow. One simple one is a box of Pick up Sticks. They come in toy sections of stores, turn the lid inside out and it's just a small box. Inside (when they finally get the courage to pick them up) are sticks. The sticks have different markings on them> You can make up effects, or go with mine. In general the sticks have either red or blue markings on the ends. Sometimes with a yellow center, sometimes without. If you throw the stick, (make them actually throw the stick), look at what color is on the end. If it's blue, it streaks towards the target (medium range) and performs a cure (Different marking with more powerful effects). 

This is a VERY useful source of healing, as anyone can use it, it auto-hits, and it's long range healing. The red end is the opposing Inflict spell. 

The items cannot be identified. (They appear to be a minor artifact). There's one blue spiral stick in there. It casts Balefire. As long as it remains unused, new sticks appear in the box to replace old sticks (at a random rate determined entirely by how generous the GM feels) until the box is filled. 

Balefire: It's a Wheel of Time (Robert Jordan) concept. Basically it simply completely removes the target from existance. They actually get destroyed several days back in time (causeing untold damage to the fabric of existance... feel free to undo random things previously done by that target) The target's soul is destroyed, and cannot be ressurected by any means. Auto-hit. No save, no SR. Yes, you could kill a God with this item.

Hey, I said it was an artifact. Did you think it was just simple heal/damage! 

Of course, if your players know what it does, you completely can't use it. Or you could make up your own alternate power for what the blue spiral does. (you CAN warn them before they throw what they think is a powerful heal onto an ally... or you can just let it happen).


----------



## dedicated (Jul 9, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> That's not how Circle of death works.
> 
> From the SRD.
> "No creature of 9 or more HD can be affected"




That's how it works in 3.0

(and I wouldn't be posting such weird stuff if other people would post)


----------



## Jack Simth (Jul 10, 2005)

The Summoner's Staves:
These staves come in many flavors, and are a fairly rare find; each is a full kit to summon, bind, and dismiss ten extraplanar creatures. The great Mage Thaddeous Arnwelicus crafted the first of them as gifts for his extra-planar allies, so they could call on him in time of great need. Unfortunately for Thaddeous, not all of his friends were able to hang on to the staves, and the mage met his end by starvation in a circle made by a lowly apprentice who was frightened away after summoning him up. Since then, a few outsiders have crafted such staves; good outsiders make them as gifts for their friends, and engrave their own names on the side, so that they can always be called on in times of trouble, in the true spirit of the originals. Evil outsiders engrave the staves with the names of their rivals....

*Lesser Specific Summoner's Staves: 36,281.25 gp each*
Lesser Demon Summoner's Staff:
 Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Magic Circle Against Evil (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, lesser      (2 charges)
Lesser Angel Summoner's Staff:
 Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Magic Circle Against Good (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, lesser      (5th, 2 charges)
Lesser Chaotic Summoner's Staff:
 Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Magic Circle Against Chaos(1 charge) 
 Planar Binding, lesser      (2 charges)
Lesser Axiomatic Summoner's Staff:
 Dismissal           (1 charge) 
  Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Magic Circle Against Law  (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, lesser      (2 charges)
*
Specific Summoner's Staves: 45,375 gp gp each*
Demon Summoner's Staff:
Dismissal           (1 charge) 
Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Magic Circle Against Evil (1 charge)
Planar Binding           (2 charges)
Angel Summoner's Staff:
Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Magic Circle Against Good (1 charge)
Planar Binding           (2 charges)
Chaos Summoner's Staff:
Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Magic Circle Against Chaos(1 charge)
Planar Binding           (2 charges)
Axiomatic Summoner's Staff:
Dismissal           (1 charge) 
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Magic Circle Against Law (1 charge)
Planar Binding           (2 charges)

*Greater Specific Summoning Staves: 64,687.5 gp each*
Greater Demon Summoner's Staff
Dismissal           (1 charge)
Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
Planar Binding, Greater      (2 charges)
Magic Circle Against Evil(1 charge) 
Greater Angel Summoner's Staff
Dismissal           (1 charge)
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, Greater      (2 charges)
Magic Circle Against Good(1 charge) 
Greater Chaos Summoner's Staff
Dismissal           (1 charge)
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, Greater      (2 charges)
Magic Circle Against Chaos(1 charge) 
Greater Axiomatic Summoner's Staff
Dismissal           (1 charge)
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, Greater      (2 charges)
Magic Circle Against Law  (1 charge) 

*Master Summoner's Staff: 90,000 gp*
 Dismissal           (1 charge)
 Dimensional Anchor      (1 charge)
 Planar Binding, Greater      (2 charges)
Magic Circle Against Law (1 charge) 
 Magic Circle Against Chaos (1 charge)
 Magic Circle Against Good (1 charge)
 Magic Circle Against Evil (1 charge)


----------



## dwayne (Jul 11, 2005)

*Heres one for ya*

Minor Artifact
Boots of Xulatan
Description: Made from eel hide these thigh high boots have small Mithral spiders on the boot top on the feet. These are always worn over armor and magically resize to fit.  
Powers: The wearer moves at double her normal speed. He can jump with a +10 competence bonus to jump checks, and the wearers jump distance is not limited by his height. These boots grant a +10 circumstance bonus to move silently checks. Also when worn the boots enable movement on vertical surfaces or even upside down along ceilings, leaving the wearer’s hands free. His speed is not hindered in any way ether. And the wearer is always charged with electricity allowing him to discharge with a touch or a weapon or even if touched in combat 2d6 electrical damage it will hold up to 120 points giving a resistance against electricity that equal to the points stored.
Drawback: To store electrical energy you have to be hit with it and take damage unless immune if resistant then only the damage over the resistance is stored. The resistance ability can be turned off and on by the wearer and its ether all or nothing. If overly charged the boots will discharge the excess energy as lightning bolts arcing to targets as chain lightning up to 30ft. Decreasing by 1d6 per 10ft. From boot wearer the d6 are divided equally among those in range and there is no limit on range or targets. Also if completely drained of energy it will draw electricity around it from up to 100ft away.


----------



## ZuulMoG (Jul 12, 2005)

*Gravedigger-Minor Artifact*

This +3 Medium Heavy Mace of Disruption has the additional ability to once per day (upon utterance of the command word) inflict an Imprisonment spell (DC23) upon anyone struck by it as a touch attack.  If the target is missed the day's charge is wasted.  Cost to create 105392gp & 4215xp, Market Price 210784gp (Craft MAgic Arms and Armor, Wondrous Item, Imprisonment)


----------



## jaker2003 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Farmer's Curse:*  This small chunk of metal appears to be a sead.  When it is planted in a field (or some other vegitation) the area is affected by a _Diminish Plants_ effect.  No magical spell or effect can remove the effect.  Only physically digging it up and pulling it from the soil ends the effect.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Stone of Silence*
I made this one up, and my players 'acquired' it.  It's a softball-sized stone with intricate markings and a single button recessed into it.  The user throws it like a grenade, pressing the button upon launch.  At any point during flight, the user utters the command word, and the stone stops and hovers where it is, emitting a _Silence _ spell.

The players have had great fun with it, and it's been a real pain in the *** for me.  I had a high-level wizard try to escape by diving into the air and casting his _Fly _ spell.  They got him right as he decided to leap, before he had a chance to realize it had happened.  *Splat*

What they haven't learned yet is that there is nothing stopping the bad guy from a) throwing it back, b) batting it away, out of range, or c) sticking it in his pocket and running away with it.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 15, 2005)

*The Staff of the Raven:*

Corrected and updated in post 222 of this thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 15, 2005)

Alikaba's Theft?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

_*Spoon of Tasty Vittles*_
This unremarkable eating utensil is typically fashioned from a single piece of hickory wood. If the spoon is placed in an empty container the vessel fills with a thick, pasty substance similar to oatmeal. This substance has an indescribable flavor that is tasty and uplifting at the same time.  It is highly nourishing and contains everything necessary to sustain any herbivorous, omnivorous, or carnivorous creature. The spoon can produce sufficient gruel each day to feed up to four humans. No one can eat more than one serving per meal and after sustained use, you tend want something else to eat, even though it tastes good.
_*Faint conjuration; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, create food and water; Price 5,400 gp.*_
(Based off the descriptions of elvish waybread in Tolkien's Lotr trilogy.)


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

_*SpringShadow Armour*_
This armour was created for an elven ranger maid called Kaelyen SpringShadow ages ago. It is a set of +5 elvish chainmail with the additional ability to appear as a set of normal clothing. The armour is incredibly well made and weighs only 5 pounds. After her death, it has changed hands many times. 
*CL 10th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, disguise self, feather fall, maker must be elvish; Price +32000.*


----------



## kirinke (Jul 17, 2005)

_*Comet Fall*_
This beautifully crafted light mace was created for a particularly pious priestess of Selune to combat undead and evil in general. After years of adventuring, the priestess passed the weapon to her successor and from there has passed to legend. 

It acts as a +5 light mace of disruption, it is holy and also has a flaming burst ability _*CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, flame blade, flame strike, or fireball & holy smite & heal & creator must be good; Price 70000gp*_

****​*_*Star Fall*_
This beautifully crafted light mace was created for a particularly pious priestess of Selune to combat undead and evil in general. It is the companion weapon to Comet fall. After years of adventuring, the priestess passed the weapon to her successor and from there has passed to legend. 

It acts as a +5 light mace of disruption, it is holy and also has a Icy Burst ability. _*CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, chill metal or ice storm & holy smite & heal creator must be good; PRICE 70000gp*_

****​*_*Diplomancy*_
This handsomely carved composite longbow was crafted for a successful ranger cleric in the service of Mystra. After a companion talked to him about the virtues of diplomancy before engaging in a fight, he named the bow Diplomancy to remind him of the lesson.

+5 Composite longbow + Holy, flaming burst, icy burst
_*CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor and flame blade, flame strike, or fireball & chill metal or ice storm & heal. creator must be good. PRICE: 70000*_


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Alikaba's Theft?



_Alikaba's theft_ appears in the _Book of Eldritch Might III_, and probably in the _Complete Book of Eldritch Might_, too.  I forgot to include the _owl's wisdom_ spell. Here is the corrected version:

*The Staff of the Raven:*

The top of this six-foot long darkwood staff bears a distinctive, life-sized image of two ravens, back-to-back, wings outspread. The wielder of this staff, even a wielder without spellcasting ability of any kind, may cause any or all ravens, crows, or raven swarms within 100 feet to which he has line-of-sight speak any words he himself speaks as he speaks them. Furthermore, the wielder of this staff is immune to the any ill effects caused by the staff so long as he continues to wield the staff. It allows use of the followings spells:
• _Alikaba’s theft_ (1 charge)
• _Cause fear_ (1 charge)
• _Death knell_ (1 charge)
• _Fly _(1 charge)
• _Owl’s Wisdom_ (1 charge)
• _Summon monster_ (1 charge) (only summons a giant raven) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138528
• _Summon swarm_ (1 charge) (only summons a swarm of ravens) http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138528
• _Shout_ (2 charges)
Faint varied; CL 8th; Craft Staff, _Alikaba’s theft, cause fear, death knell, fly, owl’s wisdom, shout, summon monster II, summon swarm_; Price 33,750gp


----------



## genshou (Jul 23, 2005)

I made this one for Elements of Magic.  The price may or may not be balanced for core D&D.  Enjoy the humorous side of the item, though!

*Exploding Arrow of Antioch*
The head of this arrow is enchanted with one of the most potent and volatile of spells.  When the arrow is shot from a bow, its powers activate.  After that time, contact with any solid object triggers the _Exploding Arrow of Antioch._  Counting to three before drawing the arrow from the holy quiver is optional.  Either way, however, thy foe, being naughty in My sight, shall snuff it.

The point at which the arrow strikes becomes filled with a quick, sweeping burst of flame, which spreads to fill an 800-foot radius.  Creatures in the affected area must make a Reflex save (DC 20 + the bow wielder's Cha modifier).  Creatures who fail their saves take 3d6 fire damage, and Large or smaller creatures are knocked back 5 feet plus 5 additional feet for every 5 pts. by which they fail the save.  Creatures that move 10 or more feet fall prone (flying creatures begin to fall as if "tripped").  Materials that are flammable, including those that need coaxing (such as wet wood, live human beings, etc.), catch fire in the area of effect (see rules for catching fire in the DMG). [Edit: Forgot to mention that creatures who succeed on the save take half damage, are not knocked back, and do not catch fire.] This valuable arrow is consumed after a single use.  It is best employed in wartime and/or the defense of a keep, where it can devastate an entire attacking force.  The minimal heat level makes it less effective for widespread property damage (if it's flammable, just use a torch).

Item Cost: 8,000 gp per arrow.
Spell MP Costs: 2 MP fire damage, 3 MP moderate fire side effect, 3 MP moderate wind side effect, 12 MP area.


----------



## Goolpsy (Jul 23, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> That's how it works in 3.0
> 
> (and I wouldn't be posting such weird stuff if other people would post)




An item that caught my attention.. so its a maximized circle of death? 20d4 = 80.. and affects everyone within 40 feet... but

*Circle of Death*

_Necromancy [Death]_

*Level*: Sor/Wiz 6 *Components*: V, S, M *Casting Time*: 1 standard action *Range*: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) *Area*: Several living creatures within a 40-ft.-radius burst *Duration*: Instantaneous *Saving Throw*: Fortitude negates *Spell Resistance*: Yes 
A circle of death snuffs out the life force of living creatures, killing them instantly.

The spell slays 1d4 HD worth of living creatures per caster level (maximum 20d4). Creatures with the fewest HD are affected first; among creatures with equal HD, those who are closest to the burst’s point of origin are affected first. *No creature of 9 or more HD can be affected, and Hit Dice that are not sufficient to affect a creature are wasted.*

_Material Component_: The powder of a crushed black pearl with a minimum value of 500 gp.



the funny thing is... that its actually works nearly the same in 3.0 as in 3.5 .. . the only difference is that in 3.0.. the radius is 50 feet instead..

So theres no way it would affect Creatures of 9 or more HD's


----------



## dedicated (Jul 23, 2005)

If you must know that's the price it costs for my 80th level wizard to make them

for a random guy with a bad feat selection it would cost: 26,040,000\

note to self: next time check before you use soemthing from an old character sheet


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 16, 2005)

*Onkar’s Trick Rope*
This 50-foot length of masterwork silk rope is interwoven with occasional gold and purple threads.  By use of a command word, the rope’s bearer may cast a _rope trick_ spell as a 10th level sorcerer, up to three times per day.  
	Faint transmutation; CL 10th; Craft wondrous item, _rope trick_; price 21,600gp


----------



## genshou (Aug 18, 2005)

*Another Elements of Magic item ^.^*

This weapon represents one very distant possibility for Evendur once he begins enchanting his rapier, Sylph (which he has not yet acquired at the point I’m writing at in the Story Hour).

*Sylph*
Steel Rapier

Acquired by Evendur Greycastle slightly prior to the start of his adventuring career, this blade of legendary craftsmanship was carried by him throughout his long career in Faerûn and onto other worlds beyond, through the many paths of Shadow.

The pale white hilt of this sword is in the likeness of a feather.  The cross-guard is sculpted in the shape of an exquisitely beautiful fair-skinned, red-haired, and brightly colored butterfly-winged fey clothed in a cyan, tight silk dress.  The entire length of the blade is perfectly straight and smooth, without a dent or blemish ever to be seen.  Sylph is carried in a leather scabbard of the quality one would expect of a friend of the Ravenlocke family, masters of leather craftsmanship.  When used in combat, Sylph reflects light brightly and emits a glorious ring when it strikes metal, a true testament to the skill invested in its forging.  Most intelligent evil outsiders across the breadth of the planes recognize the weapon’s handle and know to steer clear of its wielder.

In addition to the extraordinary nonmagical craftsmanship abilities of the weapon (which aren’t important to this thread), it has the abilities listed below.  In core D&D, these abilities function whenever the blade is carried or worn.  In Elements of Magic, it only grants the abilities if Sylph is being counted against the 12-item limit at the time it is carried or worn.  The sword’s enhancement bonus always applies, however, since it affects the sword and not the wielder.

• Sylph strikes true and hard, and inherently shifts to damage foes more effectively.  It has a +5 enhancement bonus and its threat range is doubled, from an Infuse Force 5/Space 2.
• Sylph grants its wielder a +8 “haste” bonus to AC (technically it’s an enhancement bonus, but described as haste for flavor) against all attacks from an Abjure Nature 11.  Because this is an enhancement bonus, it does not stack with other enhancement bonuses.  However, because it applies directly to the wielder, it applies even against touch attacks.
• The weapon’s user gets two separate full turns each round (for a total of four actions), both taken at the same initiative count, from an Infuse Time 19.

The cost depends on whether the item is priced using Elements of Magic or Core pricing rules.  I’ve listed both below.
Base Weapon Cost: 1,000gp

Cost (Elements of Magic):
Infuse Force 5/Space 2/Gen 1 (+5 enhancement bonus, improved critical): 8 * 8 * 1,000gp = 64,000gp
Abjure Nature 11/Gen 1 (+8 haste bonus): 12 * 12 * 1,000gp = 144,000gp
Infuse Time 19/Gen 1 (extra full round/round): 20 * 20 * 1,000gp = 400,000gp
Total Market Value: 609,000gp
_Note:_ This item counts as 3 separate magic items against the 12-item maximum limit.
Slot-improved Cost (Elements of Magic):
Abjure Nature 11/Infuse Force 5/Space 2/Time 19/Gen 1: 38 * 38 * 1,000gp + 1,000gp = 1,445,000gp
_Note:_ This item counts as only one magic item against the 12-item maximum limit.

Cost: (Core 3.0):
+5 keen weapon enhancement: 6 * 6 * 2,000gp = 72,000gp
Extra full round action (formulaic equivalent of a Core level 10 spell, caster level 19, doesn’t take up an item slot) 10 * 19 * 2 * 2,000gp = 760,000gp
+8 AC enhancement (doesn’t take up an item slot) : 128,000gp
Total Market Value: 961,000gp

Cost for Core 3.5 may vary; I don’t know and I don’t really care.  That’s the beauty of being a 3rd Edition Cultist


----------



## Dross (Aug 18, 2005)

*Backpack: Food Preserver:*

   Lesser:  This normal sized backpack keeps food and water in the state it was in when placed in the backpack. Food will not become stale or moldy, but the backpack will not remove those conditions from the food. It will also not nullify poisons already in the food.



   Greater: This normal sized backpack makes food entered into the back pack fresh again as if just cooked, backed brewed, similar to the effects of _Purify Food and Water_. However it does not remove anything like worms, bugs etc that have gotten into the food (although they are healthier). It also does not nullify any poisons in the food or liquids. It will only freshen what is placed within the backpack so a moldy apple core comes out as a fresh apple core. The backpack cannot freshen food that has been magically altered or that is so far gone that it is hardly recognizable as food.  Food or liquids need to be in the backpack for at least twelve hours before they are fresh again



*Symbol of the Deity, *

*Lesser: Each holy symbol is dedicated to a particular deity and grants a +1 to +5 bonus to the DC of saves against the spell. Only divine spellcasters of a given deity can use these holy symbols, and only divine spells can be improved in this way.  The Holy Symbol is considered a broach with regards to magical item placement.  If worn by a divine castor of a different deity, the Symbol grants a negative level until the item is no longer worn.Cost: 1,300gp  (+1), 4,300gp (+2), 9,300gp (+3), 16,300(+4), 25,300 (+5) Weight:  0.5lb Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, 3x bonus in Divine Caster levels, Patron deity, masterwork Holy symbol costing 300gp.*



*Minor: *Each of these holy symbols increases the effective caster level of divine spellcasters by +1 with regards to spell effects such as range, duration and damage done similar to the way the alignment domains work.  It stacks with the domain bonus.  It does not add extra spells useable per day.  The Holy Symbol is considered a broach with regards to magical item placement.  If worn by a divine castor of a different deity, the Symbol grants a negative level until the item is no longer worn. Cost: 4,300gp Weight:  0.5lb Prerequisites: _Craft Wondrous Item, _Divine Caster level 8, Patron deity, masterwork Holy Symbol costing 300gp.               *Major: *Each of these holy symbols increases the effective caster level of divine spellcasters by +1 with regards to spell effects such as range, duration and damage done similar to the way the alignment domains work.  It stacks with the domain bonus.  It does not add extra spells useable per day.  It also increases the DC of saves by +1 to +5.  The Holy Symbol is considered a broach with regards to magical item placement.  If worn by a divine castor of a different deity, the Symbol grants a negative level until the item is no longer worn. Cost: 5,275gp (+1), 7,525gp (+2), 12,525gp (+3), 19,525(+4), 28,525 (+5)
Weight:  0.5lb Prerequisites: _Craft Wondrous Item, _Divine Caster level 8, Patron deity, masterwork Holy Symbol costing 300gp.


Pricing: 3.0 version (haven't tried to see if it would be different under 3.5)

   Minor Symbol: Bonus squared x 1000gp + 300gp

     Symbol: Had to guesstimate, made it the same as a 2nd level bonus spell :2x2 x 1000gp + 300gp

   Major Symbol: Base = Symbol (4,300gp) + ¾ cost of the Minor Symbol (column A) OR

                   Minor Symbol + ¾ cost of Symbol (column B)

   Depending on which was dearer

    DC          Minor       Symbol        A               B

            +1

            1300

            4300

            5275

            4525

                +2

            4300

            4300

            7525

            7525

                +3

            9300

            4300

            11275

            12525

                +4

            16300

            4300

            16525

            19525

                +5

            25300

            4300

            23275

            28525

             [font=&quot]
 [/font]


----------



## Dross (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry about the useless formatting people.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's okay. Although it'd be better if you had fewer spaces...


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 18, 2005)

Well... if you don't like it, you could always edit it.  *shrug*


----------



## brellin (Aug 24, 2005)

*help me*

hello ever one.    
I need the help of the vast wisdom that you posses.   If you would help me please.   [A magical ring that will deliver touch spells]


----------



## Shariell (Aug 24, 2005)

Something like a ring that enabling you to use arcane/divine reach?


----------



## Dire_dungeonmaster (Aug 25, 2005)

*Ring of the Ooze Master*

This ring is very old looking gold band with arcane rune on outside and in it glows white.
 Alignment: any chaotic
First  it works like the  amulet of Ooze Riding(pg. 85 arms and equipment guide).
4 times daily  the wearer can tranform in to a Ooze like state 1 hour/per con. bonus
3 times daily  command  Ooze  (command plants only is a swift action not standard) 
1 daily    greater invisibility agains Oozes(Oozes do not know you are there) 1 hour only
As a free action  you can leave a Ooze trail blue/purple (-1 to grapple checks made agains you)


----------



## genshou (Aug 26, 2005)

brellin said:
			
		

> hello ever one.
> I need the help of the vast wisdom that you posses.   If you would help me please.   [A magical ring that will deliver touch spells]



I see two distince possibilities already existing in D&D rules.  You could
1) have a ring which can deliver a certain spell via touch, or
2) have a ring which stores a spell cast into it, and then a command word by anyone wearing releases the spell on the target touched.

Give me a few more details on what you want, and I'll come up with something.  I'll even ignore my hatred of 3.5 (temporarily) in order to accomodate that if needed.


----------



## domino (Aug 27, 2005)

Buckler of Climbing.

This buckler functions as a normal buckler, providing a +1 bonus to AC.

However, the buckler can also be used to affix a rope for climbing to any surface.  The buclker is thrown, and from beneath it, runs a 100 foot length of silken rope.  The buckler then attaches itself to any surface it touches, as though magnetized.  A sharp jerk on the rope will release its grasp on the surface.

Minor transmutation; _spider climb_; costs 2000 gp


----------



## brellin (Aug 27, 2005)

*Sorry6 it took me so long*

details of ring 
1 delvers touch spells (only) 3 times per day
2 can cast divine / arcane spells 
3 instead of storing a spell it is "attuned" so that it's recharged each day
4 no spells higher then level (?)2
5 the "attuned'' can be changed but only when the ring has not been used that day and       dose not work untill the next day
 Ps.sorry it took me so long


----------



## genshou (Aug 29, 2005)

brellin said:
			
		

> details of ring
> 1 delvers touch spells (only) 3 times per day
> 2 can cast divine / arcane spells
> 3 instead of storing a spell it is "attuned" so that it's recharged each day
> 4 no spells higher then level (?)2



So the item has a certain spell attuned to it, which is chosen at the creation of the item and is then unchangeable?  Or can the "attuned" spell be changed periodically?


----------



## ZuulMoG (Sep 1, 2005)

How about...

Axxard's Ring of Reach
This ring of carved bone is set with a sequence of five gems: a ruby, a diamond, an emerald, an onyx, and an amethyst.  Usuable by any divine or arcane spellcaster who prepares spells in advance, it enables the caster to add a range component of Short to any spell of 2nd or lower level that is normally delivered as a touch attack.

Axxard was a necromancer of foul reputation who was slain by a comapny of adventuruers after his terrorizing of the small town of Hillward led their mayor to seek aid.  The group's wizard took the ring as spoils and it was lost along with the group when they went into the Hellfurnaces seeking treasure.

CL 12th; Forge Ring, Divine Reach (from Defenders of Faith); Price 3,000 gp


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Divine Reach is also from the Complete Divine, by the way. If you're looking for a 3.5 version.


----------



## Penthau (Sep 3, 2005)

*Wildshape Totem*

Wildshape Totem: Allows specific magic items to function while wildshaped. The totem is a 
reproduction of the owner’s natural form, with tiny versions of the items that are to be
preserved during wild shaping. Each slot on the totem allows the bearer to benefit from an
item that is worn in that slot. The possible slots are rings (x2) and wondrous item slots (headgear, goggles, neck, etc.). Doesn't provide slots for armor, shield or weapon. Cost: 8000 gp per slot.


----------



## domino (Sep 3, 2005)

I think it's fairly well accepted that many wondrous items will function in wildshaped form anyways.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Divine Reach is also from the Complete Divine, by the way. If you're looking for a 3.5 version.




Divine reach is also in the 3.5 dmg under the Hierophant prestige class.

-Sravoff


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 3, 2005)

Restless Blade of Ashguer

Ashguer was once a mighty warrior from the kingdom of Hesgerald. He was a warrior of high statue and lived for naught but the sword. While exploring the caverns of Theldeim, beneath the temple of Sadamien, he came upon the greatest jewel he had ever seen. It sat upon an alter of bronze and was surounded by three burning pedestals of stone. He took the jewel and returned to a long time smith friend of his in the city of Gempaul. Here he fashioned the stone into the hilt of his friends grandest sword. Once it was in place and the metal colled, the sword was wreathed in flames. Ashguer grabbed it and bent its will to his own. Since then it served him faithfully, though he could no longer rest. After his death the blade has surfaced many time, and is usually the cause of its owners death, by way of its flame.

The Restless Blade of Ashguer is a great sword of ornate design, red gold inlays entwined with the blade give the impression it is wreathed in flame. Its pummel is comprised of a large ruby the size of a childs fist.

The Restless Blade is a +2 greatsword with flaming, and flaming burst abilities. The blade also may attack on its own with a +10 to attack and +4 to damage. The blade, and any one wielding it, may pass through stone at the wielders nortmal movement rate.

The pumel is home to a crazed Maeder, who thinks it great fun to watch its wielder die by the blade it holds. The Maeder's name is Korbeil, and will serve faithfully until a great battle, it will then slay its wielder near the end.

The other bit about stone to flesh is also used as per the 2nd editions male medsua's, the maeder, who get trapped in gemstones, called glypters.

I need help with the rest so if any one is a 2e guru, please help!

price: priceless

-Sravoff


----------



## Azakiel (Sep 3, 2005)

One thing about your blade sravoff is that the flaming and flaming burst qualities do not stack with each other. Flaming burst is just a more powerful version of Flaming.
Azakiel


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 3, 2005)

hhmm... I though flaming burst was crit?

ok checked, scrap the flaming bit then.

you learn something every day, 

Thanks!

-Sravoff


----------



## genshou (Sep 3, 2005)

Sravoff said:
			
		

> hhmm... I though flaming burst was crit?
> 
> ok checked, scrap the flaming bit then.
> 
> ...



Actually, flaming and flaming burst do stack.  The weapon still deals only 1d6 damage on a normal hit, but on a critical hit it deals the 1d6 plus any bonus d10s.  I've always used the HR that the base damage for a burst stacks with that of the basic elemental quality (thus a flaming, flaming burst sword is an enhanced version of flaming burst that deals 2d6 bonus fire dice on a normal hit, or 1d6 + the bonus d10s on a critical).  Considering that's an overall 3 market value, is it unbalanced?  Hardly.


----------



## dedicated (Sep 3, 2005)

genshou said:
			
		

> Actually, flaming and flaming burst do stack.  The weapon still deals only 1d6 damage on a normal hit, but on a critical hit it deals the 1d6 plus any bonus d10s.  I've always used the HR that the base damage for a burst stacks with that of the basic elemental quality (thus a flaming, flaming burst sword is an enhanced version of flaming burst that deals 2d6 bonus fire dice on a normal hit, or 1d6 + the bonus d10s on a critical).  Considering that's an overall 3 market value, is it unbalanced?  Hardly.



No, they don't the d6 is always not on a crit


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 3, 2005)

3.5 dmg said:
			
		

> A flaming burst weapon functions as a flaming weapon that also explodes with flame upon striking a successful critical hit. Flame does not hurs wielder. In addition to the extra damage from the flaming ability (see above), a flaming weapon burst weapon deals an extra 1d10 points of fire damage on a succesful critical hit.




so you let both of them stack? with both thats 2d6 extra on all hits and an extra 1d10 on crits.

-Sravoff


----------



## domino (Sep 3, 2005)

For a +3 enchantment?  That's a 32,000 gp weapon, PLUS the actual cost of the weapon.  That sounds about right to me.


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 3, 2005)

domino said:
			
		

> For a +3 enchantment?  That's a 32,000 gp weapon, PLUS the actual cost of the weapon.  That sounds about right to me.



Ok, Makes sense to me.

-Sravoff


----------



## genshou (Sep 4, 2005)

dedicated said:
			
		

> No, they don't the d6 is always not on a crit



Think of it this way:
Flaming: d6 on regular hit, d6 on critical
Flaming Burst: d6 on regular hit, d10s on critical based on multiplier
Flaming + Flaming Burst: d6 on regular hit, d6 + d10s on critical.  The d6 on a critical is never multiplied, but the number of d10s is based on the critical multiplier.

IMC I allow the flaming damage from both to stack for 2d6 extra damage on a non-critical.  Does it make morse sense that way?


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 4, 2005)

Even i understood that one!

I think allowing it to stack is a good idea, I once had a sword in an old game that had flaming, frost, and shock.

Another one was Anarchaic and Axiomatic.

Both in complete monty haul games, fourth level i think...

-Sravoff


----------



## pntbllr (Sep 4, 2005)

palleomortis said:
			
		

> Hm, Thanx. Heres a few other thingerdoodles fro you.
> 
> IMOVABLE SAND
> 
> This acts exactly like and imovable rod (DMG) exect for the fact that it is sand. With a DC of DM's choic, the user can cast out the sand and the the user presses a stud on a small silver block to freeze the sand in place, thus forming either a wall (That would requires a Spot DC to see) or a wilkway over a pit, or somthing of the sort.





How would you collect it again ? Wouldn't it just fall into the pit? Is this a one time use?


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 4, 2005)

pntbllr said:
			
		

> How would you collect it again ? Wouldn't it just fall into the pit? Is this a one time use?



Magical bag that recals the sand as a move action.

-Sravoff


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 9, 2005)

Justice
+2 Kama, Holy Surge 
base price 10310 gp 

Background
In broken kingdom a monk/priest named Kppark de' Frisson served the god of punishment.  With the socitey breaking apart he found that there were people with dark souls who would commit atrocities and then flee to other cities.  Kppark began to hunt them, he loved the chase, the brualtiy he could inflict over any crimes and he was considered as dark as those he hunted.  He found that most of the those he hunted were evil, but he himself for some reason could not bear the touch of a holy blade. 
So he had his kama enchanted so that it could unleash terrible punishment against the greatest of wrong doers, but would not harm him to carry it.  It is a weapon used by evil against evil and it history in Kppark's hands is drenched in blood.

Description 
The kama's short handle is metal, and has the apperance of fine chains wrapping the grip.  THe but of the weapon is a pair of hands pleading for mercy.  The weapon bears its name "Justice" engraved in the blade.

Powers:
+2 kama, once per day the wielder can inflict and extra 2d6 of holy damage after a sucessful hit. (DMG2)


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 14, 2005)

Heres a couple items for your PCs, never underestimate the Epic Barfight.

*Table Leg of Justice*
This table leg is plain in appearance if somewhat cracked and bloodstained.  Originally used by a dwarven warrior in a bar fight wwith a Balor the weapon gained mystical qualities when the gods reviewed the sound thrashing the demon withstood.

Counts as a +4 Holy Club of Evil Outsider Bane.

*Broken Table of True Grit*
This table appaers to of suffered some use as a shield in a fight with a flaming entity.  while only marginally scarred the round table is sadly reduced to three legs as the fourth seems to of been forcibly removed.

This table counts as a +1 Tower Shield thats grants fire resistance 20 and does not require the use of a hand in order to gain its benefits or move it (it rolls).


----------



## domino (Sep 14, 2005)

I may have posted this here before.  I'm not sure.  If so, I apologize.

The Complete Moving pack.

This functions just like a (Heward's) Handy Haversack, with some slight changes.  The pack has had a shrinking enhancement added to it.  Because of this, every item that is placed in the pack is shrunk, before being stored.  This allows the central compartment to hold up to 32,768 cubic feet of volume, or 327,680 pounds of weight.  The side compartments can each hold 8,192 cublc feet of volume or 81,920 pounds of weight.

In all other aspects, it functions like a Haversack.


Moderate varied; CL 9th; Craft Wondrous Item, secret chest, shrink item; Price 13,250 gp; Weight 5 lb.

Is my pricing for that item correct?  I used the similar abilities method, because they're both used for storing.  And then, discounted the shrinking, because even though it was more expensive, it was added onto the pack.


----------



## Xaos_Bob (Sep 17, 2005)

Regarding the _Spoon of Tasty Vittles_ (sic) in Post 219--that is almost verbatim the description of _Murlynd's Spoon_ from Second Edition AD&D. Haven't seen the beast in 3e or 3.5e, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2005)

Ring of Attacks


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2005)

Xaos_Bob said:
			
		

> Regarding the _Spoon of Tasty Vittles_ (sic) in Post 219--that is almost verbatim the description of _Murlynd's Spoon_ from Second Edition AD&D. Haven't seen the beast in 3e or 3.5e, though.




It is in 3.5e. I simply copied and pasted the main gist, then modified it to make it more... Palitable.


----------



## Jack Simth (Sep 20, 2005)

Ring of Aid
	Originally crafted for a rogue who was reincarnated with usless hands after a death, this plain silver ring causes an Invisible, shapeless Force  to follow you around and do what you tell it to do, exactly like the spell Unseen Servant.  It dissapates if it takes more than 6 points of damage from area attacks, or if it travels more than 25 feet away from the ring, but in such cases it reforms 1d4 rounds after it dissapates immediately next to the ring bearer.
Additionally, with continuous concentration, the wearer can actually take over the force as though it was the servant, seeing through it's "eyes" hearing through it's "ears" et cetera, and use it to perform tasks that don't require a strength score of more than 2, using the wearer's own skill ranks and modifiers (except for strength and spells; the force always has an effective Strength score of 2, regardless of other considerations, and cannot channel any arcane, divine, supernatural, spell-like, or other energies), as if the wearer was the servant.  This can be dangerous, however, as all the wearer's senses are moved to the Servant, leaving the real wearer Helpless and vulnerable.  Dissapating the servant returns the view to the wearer's body; the wearer is never actually in the servant - it's just an exceptionally involved remote direction of the servant.
Weak Conjouration; CL 2nd; Forge Ring, Unseen Servant; Price 4,000 gp

Thoughts ... before I drop one in my player's laps?


----------



## Sravoff (Sep 20, 2005)

Evil Eye

This pendent is a small shriveled eye ball on a black gold chain. If looked at for two long the beholder can swear the eye begins staring back.....

Powers:
Subtract one from every die roll the DM makes against the player. This moves all d20 rolls down one notch so nat twenties are gone. As usual the min for a die is 1.

Price? Priceless.

"I don't care if your previous DM gave you the "Evil Eye"! You can't jinx my die rolls!"
-2e DMG

Any one planning on compiling all these?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 20, 2005)

Ring of Aid - 
It should have a arcane eye requirement, at reduced cost due to helpless body, and short range - but using this to peer around every corner, limitless times per day? using it to pick pockets? 4000 gp isnt near enough. 

perhaps 6,000-8,000


----------



## The Edge (Sep 20, 2005)

Sun Champions Protector

This shield when found first apears to be a master work small shield. It is roughly the shape of a key hole, with the handhold under the circular part and the rest extending back along the top of the fore arm. It is golden in colour and has simple but fine engraved lines spreading down the arm guard, and a sun symbol across the circle. If detected for it will show as magical. In this form it grants the +1 AC bonus as a small metal shield, and a +1 enhancement bonus.

The shield is not actually intended to be used this way, if the possesor knows of it, he/she can activate it with a strong thought. This can be done as a move action or part of a move action, which means you could still move to attack and activate the shield, but not make a full attack. When activated an impenitrable yellow transparent glowing field forms around the centre of the shield, giving it the size and efect of a heavy shield but with the weight of a smaller one.  In this form it grants the +2 AC bonus as a Heavy shield, and a +2 enhancement bonus.

While the shield is active the field gives off light as a torch, but not while inactive. Also three times per day it can generate light as a daylight spell.


(when I reveal this item in my campain I intend to have the players belive it to be a +1 small shield untill I deem the time right, this way it can be a nice double rewarding item)


----------



## Jack Simth (Oct 2, 2005)

The ring of the Countess van Krankzinnigheid

This ring was crafted by a dragon who wanted to run his own country.  There was a problem, however; he couldn't simply replace the king (too many people around who knew him very, very well), he couldn't make his Polymorph permanent, and he couldn't quite be sure that a Polymorph he cast would result in exactly the same form every single time.  However, the country he wanted had a King who was looking for a wife....
So he crafted this ring.  While worn, it reshapes the wearer into a particular human countenence; a very beautiful woman, whom the dragon built a false identity around - that of the Countess van Krankzinnigheid.  The plan was insanity: to marry the king, bear him an heir, then kill the king and rule as regent... while carefully and continuously altering the mind of the heir so that, when he was finally grown, the new king would be little more than a puppet for his dear mother.
As a side effects of forcing the physical form, the ring halts the aging process while it is worn, as well as granting double the normal healing rates for hit points and ability damage.

Market Price: Unique; priceless, to the right individual; 56,000 gp, nominal market price
Forging: Forge Ring, Polymorph, 28,000 gp, 2240 xp


----------



## Enamel_32 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Unforged

+2 Flaming greatsword

In its regular state, this large sword appears to be dull and worn smooth. Upon speaking the command word, however, the blade glows brightly and becomes a column of white-hot liquid metal. While "flaming," the sword does normal fire damage due to heat, and ignores 5 or 10 points of hardess when sundering items (or melting through stuff for style), its up to the DM. Also, the Unforged can be used to melt and heat large quantities of water.


----------



## silyolpooh (Nov 2, 2005)

*Artifacts and Relics*

Since these pieces are one-of-a-kind, their powers are not exactly known.  All are priceless (in as much as anything is "priceless" to gold-mongering players).  These can be the kinds of fun items that players value because of what they are, not necessarily because of their power.


“The Claws of Ghruuth’ss”

   Humans may be the most frequently bothered race by wizards, but they are not the only one.  Long ago, in the marshy swamps of the east, a great evil arose from the murky waters and terrorized the souls of the Barbed Tail Lizardfolk.  
   To combat the evil, the great chief Ghuuth’ss led his thirty strongest warriors into the swamp.  They hunted for three days, overcoming the beasts of the night the creature summoned against them.  When they finally cornered the wizard in his cavernous lair, it morphed from the frail-looking humanoid form they found it in to that of a great black dragon with glowing green eyes and the unholy reek of death.  
   The warriors fought valiantly against the beast, but fell one by one to its wicked magic, its brutal melee, or its lethal acid.  Finally, only Ghruuth’ss and Sess’e’ffess stood against the beast, both weary and wounded.  The dragon reared on its hind legs, preparing to flatten the great lizardman chief, but in a moment of rage, Ghuuth’ss slammed his claws into the beast’s chest, and ripped out its heart.  The dragon began to howl and fell over dead in mid-effort, its weight crushing the mighty chief of the Barbed Tail.  
   As is custom to commemorate the power of such a great warrior, Ghruuth’ss clawed hands were cut off and preserved, believed to give power and strength to those who wear them.  One of the Claws is still worn by the tribe chief of the Barbed Tail, from a leather cord on his belt.  The other was taken by Sess’e’ffess, and left back to the tribe in his death.  At some point in recent history, this Claw went missing, presumed lost with the ill-fated adventuring career of Hithiss’iss, who sought proof of the Ancient City near the treacherous fingers of the Sable Sea.


“Kahorvast’s Black Mug”

   This large obsidian ale mug is carved in the shape of a demon’s head, with long round horns on the sides forming handles and two empty eye sockets that once held matching bloodstones.  The Mug was last seen about 150 years ago in the possession of a human necromancer named Fetheran, who claimed that if he could find the eyes, the Mug could be used to capture and drink the souls of his enemies. Fortunately for Fetheran’s noisy neighbors, the Eyes of the Mug haven’t been seen in almost a millennia.  


“The Quiver of Recinda”

   In the long-ago times, when men fought their wars against nature, and threatened the very heart of the Deep Forest, Recinda captured the dying spirit of the Forest and channeled its pain and hate in a black quiver made of human flesh.  Any arrow left in the quiver would become emboldened with the spirit of the Forest, lethal with a single hit to any non-native of the Forest.  
   Recinda used the power of the Quiver, sniping from her hidden places those who would threaten the sanctity of the Deep Forest.  And eventually, the humans and halflings and gnomes learned to look elsewhere, and they left the Deep Forest alone, shrouded only in myth and mystery.  
   Such is not the happy end for Recinda, though.  A dark power learned of Recinda’s Quiver, and slew her for it in her sleep.  Not understanding the Quiver worked only in defense of the Deep Forest, the beast tried vainly to use it against the woodland folk, to usurp control of the Deep Forest for himself.  The woodland beings rebelled, overrunning the dark lord who had slain their Protectoress.  They bound him to a large tree and shot him 100 times with the enchanted arrows.  
   Beneath his body, left hanging on the tree, was buried Recinda, her quiver laid gently against the stone marking her grave.  It is unknown if the Quiver of Recinda still rests on her grave in the Deep Forest, as none but its inhabitants knows where the Forest’s Heart is, and they will not tell.  


“The Sword of the Divided Kingdom”

   In the oldest of days, when the world was very young and all men rallied around the banner of the One King, Mask conspired against the humans.  He forged Raesaveth, a beautiful bastard sword with a crown-shaped hilt and elaborate gold engravings throughout.  With it, he seduced away a false king, and set the children of men against each other.  With each death, Raesaveth grew stronger, its sedition more alluring.  After a great battle, the One King and the False King faced each other on a field of blood, Raesaveth glowing with power and greed that reflected in the False King’s eyes.  The One King knew he could not survive such a mighty power, nor could he allow it to destroy all of mankind.  As the False King closed the distance between them, the One King summoned the strength of his fallen brothers and seized the evil sword, turning it on its master.  But in killing the False King with the blade, he, too, lost part of his soul to the sword.  And, realizing that it was corrupting him, he raised it high and slew himself, falling on the body of the False King.  With no leader to guide them, the Kingdom of Men splintered, and never again in history have men united under one banner.  Raesaveth, the Sword of the Divided Kingdom, has been the subject of many quests, but has never been found.


“Vestment of Sahr’Ahl”

   As a reward for a lifetime of service, Tyr made his high priest, Sahr’Ahl, a vestment of fine gold thread.  When donned in the light of the morning sun as it crossed the horizon, the vestment would tell its wearer whether he would die that day, fulfilling a long-ago promise Tyr had made Sahr’Ahl that he could know if it was his last day.  But Sahr’Ahl began to abuse the vestment, knowing he could not be killed if it was not foreseen that morning, and so he began a clumsy crusade to line his pockets with gold.  Displeased at Sahr’Ahl’s use of his gift, Tyr turned to Kelemvor for help.  That evening, at the moment the last ray of the sun had set, a loose hunting arrow flew wide of its target and sailed through Sahr’Ahl’s open window, striking him through his heart.  As he cursed the god of Justice, he knew he had been told only that he would survive the day.  And the darkness and eternal night took him.  The Vestment of Sahr’Ahl has not been seen in recent history, and there is much speculation about the historical authenticity of the story, as many believe it is just a parable.


“The Apanem-Silverbow Treaty”

  Signed nearly 400 years ago, after skirmishes between the expanding human kingdom and the fey kingdom of the northeast threatened an all-out racial war, this treaty formed the basis for much of the northern and eastern border of the human kingdom.  The treaty was signed by Duke Apanem (human) and High Prince Silverbow (high elf).  Many of the elfin tribes living in Wildwood, however, roundly rejected the treaty and it was only after Silverbow pulled his army from the human border and set them against the resistance that the peace really took hold.  Although many tribes in Wildwood still do not believe in the Treaty, they limit their aggressions to places within their own domain where they are unlikely to go noticed.  The elves of Wildwood have much moral support from other non-elfin fey, many of whom believe Silverbow was weak and foolish to allow the humans to continue to grow, and many are concerned the human population will eventually grow so large that they will trample the Treaty and be unstoppable, destroying and polluting the heart of the Fey as they have done with their own lands.  The Apanem-Silverbow Treaty was signed near what is now Langeton (at the time, a military outpost called Lang’s Fort), but the caravan carrying it back to Knighton disappeared without a trace, and it has never been seen again, almost immediately spawning rumors from the wild tribes and militant humans alike, that it never existed in the first place.  The Treaty has been sought by a number of people for various reasons, most often by historians for its invaluable part in history, by half-elves who credit it with their existence and hope to use it to foster continued good relations between the kingdoms, and the wild tribes who seek to destroy it.  The Treaty is on magical parchment, written in gold ink and sealed with the personal sigils of both kings.


----------



## ceratitis (Dec 24, 2005)

how about this, just playing here:

gloves of greater cantrips

while worn the gloves enables one to perform all cantip varients at will with a slightly better oomph to them- good sound effects, greay light show, animals can be made to do unusual stuff like allow the user to put his head in their mouth and not bite down ect...
however these are all still cantrips and may never be used in combat to perform an effect greater then 0 level spells.
best known for 2 effects- when ever the user goes into battle they play the overture of carmina borana at full blast, when the battle is finished owner may raise his hands up and he will recieve the applause he would have gotten had this been an arena battle with a full stadium (say 5000 people... and flowers... and the occasional bra)

i'd say about 3-5 k is about right. a fun item but mostly for flavour. comments?


----------



## Jack Simth (Dec 25, 2005)

Wait... "perform all cantrip varients at will" so.... does this mean these nifty gloves let the fighter use the cleric's Cure Minor Wounds... at will.... for full recovery between battles?


----------



## ceratitis (Dec 25, 2005)

no. this i where dm steps in. besides i forgot to say you may not use the o level spell versions more then 3 times a day and unless you're a 1st level wizard 3 hp wont do you much good, will they?
they idea is to be able to give a real magic show... maybe i should add something perform related like 5 uses per perform skill point per day. sounds better?


----------



## Herobizkit (Dec 25, 2005)

You could just have the gloves do some of the more powerful illusion magics.


----------



## Jack Simth (Dec 25, 2005)

ceratitis said:
			
		

> no. this i where dm steps in. besides i forgot to say you may not use the o level spell versions more then 3 times a day and unless you're a 1st level wizard 3 hp wont do you much good, will they?
> they idea is to be able to give a real magic show... maybe i should add something perform related like 5 uses per perform skill point per day. sounds better?




Well, it'd be easier to give it a thematic list of cantrips, useable at will; Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, and Ghost Sound, say; at market value = spell level * caster * 1800 (0th leve counts as 1/2), that's 900 base each; 900+1.5*(900*3)=4,950 gp (assuming they count as multiple independant abilities, of course), possibly round to 5,000 just for laughs.


----------

